# Let's Get it Crackin'!  MID-BACK 2009 Challenge!



## audacity. (Jun 2, 2008)

WHO'S WITH ME!?!?!?

There aren't any specific "rules" *EXCEPT* *you MUST post your start pic and a pic when you reach MBL* (comparison, preferably ). Also, feel free to share your reggie ! 

I will post mine this evening after work.  
Good luck ladies!!!  Let's make it happen!!!!

*DISCLAIMER* If you don't have access to digital camera, etc., please don't let the 1 rule exclude you...we want to hear from you, too!  LET'S GO GET IT!!!

ETA: Your MBL goal must be met by December 31, 2009 at 11:59 p.m. 

*MID-BACK 2009 CHALLENGE PARTICIPANTS:* 
2inspireU
2kute
Aggie
ajoyfuljoy
almondjoi85
Andy1979
AshMoBev
backtonature
bbdgirl
BioGeekChic
Black Hoya Chick
Blessed2bless
Brees_hair
Bri505
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
BrooklynQueen
brownshugahgirl
bubasdhter
Butterfly08
calyssa
camilla
Casarela
chavascandy
chenai
Chrissmiss
crazydaze911
CurlyMoo
DanaDane
DaRealist
Dee Raven
deltagyrl
dinaaike
divya
dream13
E_Williams20
ebonimama
Ebony Majesty
EbonyHairedPrincess
Ediese
e$h 
fabiennd
Faith
finewine83
FlawedBeauty
foxieroxienyc
GabbanaGirl
Galadriel
girlyprincess23
gissellr78
Guyaneek
hairdrama:{
~Healthytresses~
HeatSeeker
hillytmj
Hot Chocolate-LB
hunnybunny81
hurricane
ImFree27
indigodiva
It~Can~Grow
jamila75
JaszG
jeanne516
jerseygurl
joyandfaith
joyousnerd
Keedah
kelkel
kennedy1
kybaby
laCriolla
LadyEsquire
leonette
likewtr4chklit
lilamae
liteskinshowdy
lnana04
LondonDiva
long2short2_?
LongCurlyLocks
Longdayinthepark
LongHairDon'tCare
longhairlover
Luscious850
lwilliams1922
malachi74
MAMATO
Marand13
mariofmagdal
MekyakaKinkerbelle
Mena
MissFallon
Missi
MissNina
Mrs.Pretty08
Mrs.TheBronx
*Muffin*
mwedzi
Mynappturalme
myronnie
mytia
nakialovesshoes
Napp
nappysunflowers
naturalepiphany
naturalgurl
Naturefreegirl
Naturelle
Nice & Wavy
nikki2229
Noir
nomoweavesfome
Nubianqt
Oneya
PartyGirl
patiencevirtue
PEACHEY
plastic
prettyfaceANB
princessnad
Pryncez524
Qetesh
queen1908
RecipeBABY
RockCreak
sandyrabbit
Shalilac
****arip
shae101s
SheaM
simplycee
Sirens_Song 
skyborn09 
slimzz
smoothie696
sonia1965
soonergirl
Sophisto
Southern Belle
SouthernDimps
SparklingFlame
strawbearysweet
Sweetgirl08
tarheelgurl
tay_luv
Tayw29
TdotGirl
The Girl
The Savvy Sistah
thehairgirl
tiffers
TLC1020
tld723
tnorenberg
tootrendy19
tottzu
tran4quility
trinigal27
TriniStarr
tsmith 
twinkletoes17
TwoKaylas
watchmegrow
wheezy807
YamisGirl
yellow08


----------



## leonette (Jun 2, 2008)

OK WHEN IN 2009 CAUSE MY PLAN IS TO BE FULL APL IN MAY


----------



## audacity. (Jun 2, 2008)

leonette said:


> OK WHEN IN 2009 CAUSE MY PLAN IS TO BE FULL APL IN MAY


 
By December 31, 2009 at 11:59 pm


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jun 2, 2008)

I want in on this. I'm just about 6 feet tall and I have a long back! But 18 months from now means nine inches of hair, I will definitely be at least BSL. I will try 

I never really join challenges but this one sounds like one that could keep me motivated.

Hey DenverGirl, we joined in the same month!


----------



## leonette (Jun 2, 2008)

OK COUNTME IN THAT SHOULD BE MORE THAN ENOUGH TIME FOR ME 1 YEAR AND A HALF IN BRAIDS AND MY REGGIE SHOULD DO THE TRICK


----------



## audacity. (Jun 2, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> I want in on this. I'm just about 6 feet tall and I have a long back! But 18 months from now means nine inches of hair, I will definitely be at least BSL. I will try
> 
> I never really join challenges but this one sounds like one that could keep me motivated.
> 
> Hey DenverGirl, we joined in the same month!


 
Yep, we did!  Shout out to class of March 2007


----------



## cupcakes (Jun 2, 2008)

i want in!
i am currently full bsl and plan on reaching mbl sometime in mid october...
i will post a starting pic soon


----------



## Tayw29 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in, haven't been apart of a challenge in a while.  I am floating above BSL .  I am pushing for MBL by June 09.

Heres my starting point






MBL would cover my roll so thats what I'm aiming for.  Goodluck everyone.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 2, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> By December 31, 2009 at 11:59 pm


 

Cute I'm not past shoulder length yet but good luck to you ladies!!!


----------



## audacity. (Jun 2, 2008)

Tayw29 said:


> I'm in, haven't been apart of a challenge in a while. I am floating above BSL . I am pushing for MBL by June 09.
> 
> Heres my starting point
> 
> ...


 


			
				slimzz said:
			
		

> i want in!
> i am currently full bsl and plan on reaching mbl sometime in mid october...
> i will post a starting pic soon


 
:welcome3: 

Good luck to you!

Tayw29: your hair is soooo thick and pretty!  It will be lovely at MBL


----------



## leonette (Jun 2, 2008)

how do i post a starting pic


----------



## Tayw29 (Jun 2, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> :welcome3:
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Tayw29: your hair is soooo thick and pretty! It will be lovely at MBL


 

Thanks DenverGirl


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't made much progress this year, so MBL won't happen in 08. 

I'll add my starting pic to this post later.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 2, 2008)

I want in on this challenge   It'll require some discipline, but I think I can be mid-back by December of 2009.


----------



## Napp (Jun 2, 2008)

i actually think that my longest layer can reach midback by that time. its a huge stretch though. its SL now.


----------



## audacity. (Jun 2, 2008)

OK, here is my start pic...taken 5/11/08

Hmmm...I plan to be MBL by June 09...







GROW HAIR GROW!!!

ETA: sorry it's so big, i am trying to resize...


----------



## audacity. (Jun 2, 2008)

Napp said:


> i actually think that my longest layer can reach midback by that time. its a huge stretch though. its SL now.


 
just let us know when you make that final decision, chica!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jun 2, 2008)

Count me in!!!

My starting picture is in my siggy for now, but I'm doing a length check soon, so I'll be changing my starting picture.

I would like to be full MBL by August of next year.

I'm working on a new regmine and I'll post that soon.


----------



## leonette (Jun 2, 2008)

<a href="http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/23772982" target="_top"><img ismap="true" border="0"  src="http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/23/772/982/comic-p.jpg" alt="a comic strip!" /></a><img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/...xOTM4NyZwPUNvbWVla28lMkVjb2*mZD*mbj*mZz*x.jpg" />


----------



## anon123 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man, next year's challenges start early!  It's only June!  Okay, I'm in, this should be doable, even with the trimming I plan on doing at some point to help even out the layers.  I'm starting here:





I'm guessing mbl is between 4" and 5" away?


----------



## Finewine (Jun 2, 2008)

Count me in! I may back MBL in '08, but I'll be cutting some layers, so it may take me until early '09.

starting pic is attached


----------



## dream13 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in !  Here's my starting pic...taken May 2008.  I hope to reach MBL by May 2009.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 2, 2008)

count me in! i'm getting closer to a full APL. i cant post a pic because im hiding my hair for the summer. i havent touched a flat iron since may 1 and my newgrowth is very thick. i'll post a pic after a relax, so maybe august? my long term goal is MBL and i gave myself until i finish undergrad. hopefully with this challenge i can get that length before 2011.


----------



## tottzu (Jun 2, 2008)

I will join. My goal for 2008 is BSL and for 2009 MBL. So count me in!


----------



## 2inspireU (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm definitely in! My starting pic for now will be my avatar, but I plan to straighten my hair again Jan 2009 and I will use that for the official comparison.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 3, 2008)

im in. with my growth rate im sure ill be MBL by december 2009. my start pic is my avie and siggy.​


----------



## plastic (Jun 3, 2008)

at first i was like dang another 2008 MBL challenge erplexed... i need to work on health and thickness before I even start considering length .. but i realised it is 2009 teehee ... add me.. MBL by November 2009. Will add starting pic later this week


----------



## AshMoBev (Jun 3, 2008)

IM Definitely IN!!Hopefully with my SUMMER OF NO HEAT, vitamins, and TLC my hair will get to midback by 09!! PLLLLEEEEASE!!!


----------



## Extremus (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to join. I think I'll be MBL sometime in the beginning of '09 

This will be my first challenge


----------



## smoothie696 (Jun 3, 2008)

Count me in.  This might be hard to accomplish by 09, but I love a good challenge and it will keep me motivated.


----------



## skipper (Jun 3, 2008)

yipes this sounds good but im too scared to commit  right now maybe after the summer


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm not going to join this until september...after the no measuring challenge. 

 hopefully i'll have made BSL by then 


 ...but i WILL be watching this until then

 best wishes ladddddies!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jun 3, 2008)

Count me in cause I'll be there.  I'm on track for APL at the end of 2008.  I'll def get there.  And with this transition, let's hope I dont just chop...  But for the most part, yeah count me in, I'll drop out if things change, lol.  My hair grows like a weed though and Dec 2009 is long enough away!

I"ll post my starting pic later today! lol

This will be very interesting.


----------



## audacity. (Jun 3, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Man, next year's challenges start early! It's only June! Okay, I'm in, this should be doable, even with the trimming I plan on doing at some point to help even out the layers. I'm starting here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm a forward thinker


----------



## audacity. (Jun 3, 2008)

:welcome3:
foxieroxienyc
finewine83
dream13
long2short2_?
tottzu
2inspireU
Luscious850
plastic
AshMoBev
E_Williams20
smoothie696
Nubianqt
The Savvy Sistah
mwedzi

*GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!*


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to Join.... Although I have to make it to APL first...


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in!
Here's my starting pic


----------



## audacity. (Jun 3, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> I'm in!
> Here's my starting pic


 
 chica!!

Good luck!


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Jun 3, 2008)

Im in also this pic is from april 2008


----------



## audacity. (Jun 3, 2008)

fabiennd said:


> I want to Join.... Although I have to make it to APL first...


 


			
				liteskinshowdy said:
			
		

> Im in also this pic is from april 2008


 
You have been added 

Good luck!!!


----------



## chenai (Jun 3, 2008)

Count me in,
I am currently full APL and I have 5 inches to reach MBL.


----------



## Ediese (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to join too.  I'll post my starting pic in August. I was APL back in February, and needed 4-5" to get to BSL. Hopefully, I'll be really close in August, and full BSL by December 08. 

From BSL, I only need 5" to waist.  I have a pretty high waist , which means I really only need *2.5"* to MBL. I think I can certainly get there by December 09 **fingers crossed... please no setbacks. 


WOW!! I can't even imagine having all of that hair.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jun 3, 2008)

i'm in!...starting pic in siggy...let's get it!


----------



## hunnybunny81 (Jun 3, 2008)

Count me in too! My starting point is in my siggy pic....

Let's Get it Ladies!


----------



## audacity. (Jun 3, 2008)

You all have been added 

Good luck!

chenai
Ediese
patiencevirtue
hunnybunny81


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 3, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> chica!!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks DenverGirl!


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm gonna be lurking all up in here - I'm hoping for APL in 09, personally, but ya'll are fabulous inspiration!


----------



## simplycee (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in!  I need all the support I can get.  I just did a pretty aggressive trim that brought me back up to just above bsl but my ends look so good so I have a very good starting place.  I will post a pic when my laptop is up and running again.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 3, 2008)

Please count me in. I'm not even gonna try to guesstimate a date. As long as it is before Dec 31, 2009. I'll post a pic tomorrow cause i'm suppose to get my hair done.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 3, 2008)

Im IN! 

I am a lil past APL now. This is my starting point (well it was 2 months ago)! Well kinda. I have a sew in now and I've been using OCT.


----------



## ajacks (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd like to join. I'll post my starting picture in July.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jun 3, 2008)

Count me in I am grazing BSL right now so I think I can do the three inches to MBL.  I think by Dec 09 I can be full MBL, that would really be cool.  I'll post my starting pic after my next touch up later this month.

I think I needed this to keep me vigilant on my regimen...thanks...Good luck to all the ladies and HHG!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm not really confident that I will get there in 2009 but heck, I can try for at least December 2009 right? Sure, that's what I will do. I'm not even BSL yet and I think I still have about 4 inches to BSL and 7 inches to MBL. At the very least, I should get there by December 2009 and that's being exceptionally hopeful. Good luck to all MBL challengers.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2008)

post deleted.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2008)

post deleted


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2008)

post deleted


----------



## audacity. (Jun 3, 2008)

you've all been added!  good luck, ladies!!!


----------



## plastic (Jun 3, 2008)

ok ladies here is my starting pic, the arrow indicates a lil birthmark I have on my back ... an inch below that is MBL for me


----------



## ImFree27 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok i'm in i should be apl by august this year and full apl by dec, pushing bsl, so dec. 09 i def should be mid-back since my bra and mid back is so close to each my torso is short and i'm only 5'2 so yeah mid-back in 09, i'm down, i'm game, side note:  Go Obama, yeah!!! History in the making,

my regime will be twists or any protective styling because i'm geting lazy, cleanse my scalp everyday, moisturzine my ends and seal with oil twice a day, cardio get the blood flowing, scalp massages 2'x a day, vitamins ~ iron, silica, amino acids, msm, maybe zinc... prob. vitamin C and that's my regime


----------



## Marand13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I am in! I hope to be MBL early 2009. Right now I am 2-3" from BSL. My pics are in my fotki.


----------



## skyborn09 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm in. I'm aiming to reach BSL by July 14th 2008 (b-day) and I'm aiming to reach midback length by March 14th 2009  .


----------



## Marand13 (Jun 4, 2008)

dp


----------



## backtonature (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm in.  OMG my first challenge :swordfigh.  

May 08


----------



## audacity. (Jun 4, 2008)

Marand13
skyborn09
backtonature
shatarip

You ladies have been added!  

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Napp (Jun 4, 2008)

you can sign me up but i wont have any starting pic. my computer is broken. i have been browsing on a wii lol


----------



## audacity. (Jun 4, 2008)

Napp said:


> you can sign me up but i wont have any starting pic. my computer is broken. i have been browsing on a wii lol


 
You have been added 

That WII sounds like it's sho' somthin' 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## audacity. (Jun 30, 2008)

​


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2008)

I wanna join this challenge. I am about 3 inches from BSL. I should be there by the end of the year. I should definitely be mid-back by 2009.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 30, 2008)

So i have a question, isn't MBL like 3 inches from BSL? So if a person hair grows average .5inches per month, and they are BSL it would typical take them 6 months to achieve that goal? Am i right?


----------



## almondjoi85 (Jun 30, 2008)

I want in on this too!  Here is my start pic!


----------



## audacity. (Jun 30, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I wanna join this challenge. I am about 3 inches from BSL. I should be there by the end of the year. I should definitely be mid-back by 2009.


 
 you already joined 



			
				wheezy807 said:
			
		

> So i have a question, isn't MBL like 3 inches from BSL? So if a person hair grows average .5inches per month, and they are BSL it would typical take them 6 months to achieve that goal? Am i right?


 
I'd say that MBL is different on each person.  Fo me, it is about 2 inches below my bra strap...but you scenario seems about right.  I am estimating that I MBL by June.  

Maybe someone else can chime in b/c i am sure that I didn't answer your question 



			
				almondjoi85 said:
			
		

> I want in on this too! Here is my start pic!


 
You have been added!  You have a great starting length!!!!  See you at MBL!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2008)

Really....I didnt see my name. 



DenverGirl said:


> *you already joined*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2008)

Still going strong. I think I will make BSL by December this year and MBL by July next year. My hair typically grows slowly (about 1/4" a month) but I think that Mega Tek is speeding the growth up a little so it's possible I will be on target for next year July. My upper back area seems long and so I'm further away from BSL and MBL than most people. I think I'm 6 and 1/2" from MBL right now.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 30, 2008)

my starting pic


----------



## plastic (Jun 30, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> So i have a question, isn't MBL like 3 inches from BSL? So if a person hair grows average .5inches per month, and they are BSL it would typical take them 6 months to achieve that goal? Am i right?



You are right .. depends on how low the person wears their bra . I know some women that wear their bra an inch below APL .. so 3 inches added to that would make them actually BSL , some wear theirs 5 inches below APL so they are closer than they think. IMO , when my hair looks to be about in the middle of my back then I will claim MBL and that would most likely be in a year's time


----------



## audacity. (Jun 30, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Really....I didnt see my name.


 
it is right here...Good luck to  you!!!  And keep us posted on updates, missy 



			
				DenverGirl said:
			
		

> WHO'S WITH ME!?!?!?
> 
> There aren't any specific "rules" *EXCEPT* *you MUST post your start pic and a pic when you reach MBL* (comparison, preferably ). Also, feel free to share your reggie !
> 
> ...


----------



## audacity. (Jun 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Still going strong. I think I will make BSL by December this year and MBL by July next year. My hair typically grows slowly (about 1/4" a month) but I think that Mega Tek is speeding the growth up a little so it's possible I will be on target for next year July. My upper back area seems long and so I'm further away from BSL and MBL than most people. I think I'm 6 and 1/2" from MBL right now.


 
  We gon' get this in 2009, for SURE!!!



			
				long2short2_? said:
			
		

> my starting pic


 
Nice starting length!


----------



## myronnie (Jun 30, 2008)

Meeeee 
Starting pic in avatar 27 inches
Midback=29 inches


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 30, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Meeeee
> Starting pic in avatar 27 inches
> Midback=29 inches



You'll get that this year.  No need to wait till 2009


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm gonna be straight up crazy and join this challenge, namely because I don't have much back (not the one you're thinking of, got a lot of that!), and I need 13 inches to reach it. Since I seem to be netting about an inch per month using this OCT and MT, I think I can get there 

I went from .5 inch - 1 inch of hair after my bc to 4-5.5 inches in 6 months, and didn't really start using growth aids until March, so my hair grows pretty fast.

My hair is in braids right now, but I do know I am NL  I will put a pic up in August or September when I come out of these things; I plan on being APL by this December and had only planned being BSL by 2009, but I will push myself those extra 3 inches or so.

Yes, I'm crazy but I think I can do this


----------



## plastic (Jun 30, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Meeeee
> Starting pic in avatar 27 inches
> Midback=29 inches




 all i have to say to you is ...


----------



## MJ (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm subscribing to this thread. I plan on joining this challenge in December. I'm currently in my own personal HYH until December challenge.


----------



## Sirens_Song (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm down. My avi was taken this month. I should hit midback by next year!


----------



## BioGeekChic (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in also I'm hoping to make it to Mid-back by the end of next year. I don't have a starting pic yet. I'll be getting a relaxer next week so I'll post my starting pic then. Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## ChoKitty (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in. I'll post a pick after I relax tomorrow..


----------



## e$h (Jun 30, 2008)

Can you add me to the list please? Here's my starting pic. It's not the most recent but it's close enough:


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG! Hillary is gettin' silly! CLASSIC!



e$h said:


> Can you add me to the list please? Here's my starting pic. It's not the most recent but it's close enough:


----------



## audacity. (Jun 30, 2008)

:welcome3: all of you to the challenge!

and myronnie, uh...yeah....you are looking quite MBL to me already


----------



## audacity. (Jun 30, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> OMG! Hillary is gettin' silly! CLASSIC!


 
 i love that siggy!  HAHAHAHA


----------



## myronnie (Jun 30, 2008)

plastic said:


> all i have to say to you is ...



LOL plastic i lovee you!
*checks your fotki for updates*


----------



## e$h (Jun 30, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> OMG! Hillary is gettin' silly! CLASSIC!


 


DenverGirl said:


> i love that siggy! HAHAHAHA


 

I laugh everytime I see it too


----------



## leona2025 (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to join. Is it too late? This is my starting length.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm going to bite the bullet and join! I think I can make midback by Dec. 31, 2009 at 11:59 pm plus 59 seconds . My starting pic is my Avi. If and when I reach MBL, I will post side-by-side comparisons.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jul 2, 2008)

count me in.  my start pic is in my siggy.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can I joiin??? I'm rockinn a fro right now... shoulder length (not full) when stretched... I know I have a long way to go... but I was nape length only a few months ago so I'm doing pret-ty well in terms of growth... plus I've solidified my regime and am SURE my hair is gonna skyrocket! MBL IN 2009 BAYBEE!!! w00t w00t!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 2, 2008)

OOH OOH!  ADD ME!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 2, 2008)

Subscribing!


----------



## hairsothick (Jul 2, 2008)

Add me, I'm in!


----------



## audacity. (Jul 4, 2008)

:welcome3: 

you all have been added.  

good luck ladies and keep us posted on updates!


----------



## SouthernDimps (Jul 22, 2008)

oooh, i want in too! my starting pic is my avi. i should be touching bsl by next month. my goal is MBL by my college graduation 5.10.09. seems like it's taking forever since i'm 5'8


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd like to join, the pic in my siggy is the only starting pic that I have, but this is my length now.  What do we have to do?


----------



## audacity. (Jul 22, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> I'd like to join, the pic in my siggy is the only starting pic that I have, but this is my length now. What do we have to do?


 
The only "rule" was to post your start pic.  And you have done that 

I encourage all challengers to check in periodically to let us know how you are progressing and when you actually hit MBL!

I have added your name to the challenge.  Let's get it CRACKIN'! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## audacity. (Jul 22, 2008)

SouthernDimps said:


> oooh, i want in too! my starting pic is my avi. i should be touching bsl by next month. my goal is MBL by my college graduation 5.10.09. seems like it's taking forever since i'm 5'8


 
:welcome3:  

You have been added.  Good luck and see you at MBL!!! :woohoo2:


----------



## plastic (Jul 22, 2008)

My next length update will be September 30th so i will definitely post pics then to see how much farther i have to go


----------



## audacity. (Jul 22, 2008)

plastic said:


> My next length update will be September 30th so i will definitely post pics then to see how much farther i have to go


 
OOOHHHH, Plastic!  I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## TriniStarr (Jul 22, 2008)

Can i still join this challenge?  Im not able to pic a starting pic now.  However, one will be posted in Sept!

TIA


----------



## audacity. (Jul 22, 2008)

TriniStarr said:


> Can i still join this challenge? Im not able to pic a starting pic now. However, one will be posted in Sept!
> 
> TIA


 
Of course you can!  :welcome3:

and I can't wait to see your start pic! 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 22, 2008)

Your hair looks gorgeous Denver Girl.  You've got some great growth goin' on. My next update will be Sept 5th, so I'll post pics then...even though I'm still trying to conquer full APL.  I'm determined to reach MBL by Dec '09 though.


----------



## audacity. (Jul 22, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Your hair looks gorgeous Denver Girl. You've got some great growth goin' on. My next update will be Sept 5th, so I'll post pics then...even though I'm still trying to conquer full APL. I'm determined to reach MBL by Dec '09 though.


 
 Thank you, very much!  I realized AFTER I took the pic that I should have worn a different color shirt...  You have all the support of your sisters here and people have made a lot more with a lot less, so KEEP IT GROWING!!!!!

I can't wait to see your progress pics!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in! I'm currently just above BSL, so I should be there by mid 2009.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 22, 2008)

DenverGirl, I just saw that your location says "In Complete Hate with my hair". Why do you say that? Your hair is healthy and beautiful. Show it some luv girl


----------



## audacity. (Jul 22, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> DenverGirl, I just saw that your location says "In Complete Hate with my hair". Why do you say that? Your hair is healthy and beautiful. Show it some luv girl


 
 

I am struggling with my transition.  I will be ending it soon...then maybe I can fall back in  with my hair 

Thanks for the compliments, sweetie! :blowkiss:


----------



## audacity. (Jul 22, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> I'm in! I'm currently just above BSL, so I should be there by mid 2009.


 
 you have been added!

good luck to you!


----------



## PEACHEY (Jul 23, 2008)

oh yeah...count me in


----------



## audacity. (Jul 23, 2008)

PEACHEY said:


> oh yeah...count me in


 
Your name has been added to the challenge!

See you at MBL


----------



## hurricane (Jul 26, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 26, 2008)

i'm in!! I was almost apl but it's looking like due to a mishap involving kinky twists, naffy hair, and boiling water it's looking like I will be trimming back to just past SL so I will ahve to take a new starting pic. but i'm in!!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Jul 26, 2008)

pls add me to the list.... Here's my starting pic:


----------



## nappysunflowers (Jul 26, 2008)

When I get the camera working again, I will post a pic. I am shoulder length and natural. I want to be at mid back or as close as possible by the end of 2009! I'll stop at that point. Don't want to be greedy.
Peace...


----------



## audacity. (Jul 27, 2008)

nappysunflowers said:


> When I get the camera working again, I will post a pic. I am shoulder length and natural. I want to be at mid back or as close as possible by the end of 2009! I'll stop at that point. Don't want to be greedy.
> Peace...


 


			
				hairdrama:{ said:
			
		

> pls add me to the list.... Here's my starting pic:


 


			
				girlyprincess23 said:
			
		

> i'm in!! I was almost apl but it's looking like due to a mishap involving kinky twists, naffy hair, and boiling water it's looking like I will be trimming back to just past SL so I will ahve to take a new starting pic. but i'm in!!


 


			
				hurricane said:
			
		

> Count me in.


 
  you all have been added!!! 

good luck!!!!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Denvergirl,
Count me in....maybe by 2009 i can find a how to thread that teaches you to post pics in your message. That has been my biggest challenge... to show before and after pics


----------



## audacity. (Jul 27, 2008)

Blessed2bless said:


> Hi Denvergirl,
> Count me in....maybe by 2009 i can find a how to thread that teaches you to post pics in your message. That has been my biggest challenge... to show before and after pics


 
:welcome3:

You have been added 

here are a couple of links to help you with the pics

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=72610&highlight=post+pictures

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=71598&highlight=post+pictures

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=53962&highlight=post+pictures

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=44806&highlight=post+pictures

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=20580&highlight=post+pictures

HTH!!!


----------



## The Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok I don't remember if I joined or not but I do want to know the particualr of the updo in your avi ma'am.....


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Jul 28, 2008)

count me in 
i'll post a pic when i find my digi cam


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jul 28, 2008)

add me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 28, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> :welcome3:
> 
> You have been added
> 
> ...


 
Thanks DenverGirl,

This is most helpful! I'll start playing around with this until I get the hang of it..


----------



## plastic (Jul 28, 2008)

Just a small update, i have 3 more inches to go to get to MBL


----------



## audacity. (Jul 28, 2008)

The Girl said:


> Ok I don't remember if I joined or not but I do want to know the particualr of the updo in your avi ma'am.....


 
  maybe i will do a tutorial in my fotki...

you have been added to the challenge 



			
				plastic said:
			
		

> Just a small update, i have 3 more inches to go to get to MBL


 
  :woohoo2:



			
				Blessed2bless said:
			
		

> Thanks DenverGirl,
> 
> This is most helpful! I'll start playing around with this until I get the hang of it..


 
You are very welcome 



			
				nomoweavesfome said:
			
		

> add me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
you have been added, chica! GOOD LUCK!!!



			
				Ebony Majesty said:
			
		

> count me in
> i'll post a pic when i find my digi cam


 
hey ebony 

you have been added!  good luck, hun!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 28, 2008)

where do you consider mbl to be?


----------



## Casarela (Jul 28, 2008)

IM IN IM IN IM IN IM IN!!! ADD MY NAME 2 THE LIST....THANK U ! 





DenverGirl said:


> WHO'S WITH ME!?!?!?
> 
> There aren't any specific "rules" *EXCEPT* *you MUST post your start pic and a pic when you reach MBL* (comparison, preferably ). Also, feel free to share your reggie !
> 
> ...


----------



## audacity. (Jul 28, 2008)

Casarela said:


> IM IN IM IN IM IN IM IN!!! ADD MY NAME 2 THE LIST....THANK U !


 
:welcome3:

you have been added, sweetie!  good luck and let's get GROWING!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, ok, I seldom join challenges, but this one is calling me. 

Starting pic:
June 2008


----------



## Casarela (Jul 28, 2008)

thnx!!!!!!!1



DenverGirl said:


> :welcome3:
> 
> you have been added, sweetie!  good luck and let's get GROWING!


----------



## plastic (Jul 28, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> where do you consider mbl to be?



i know you weren't talking to me specifically , but i consider it anywhere after 3 inches below your BS and one or two inches above WL


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you... i wasn't quite sure.


----------



## Guyaneek (Jul 28, 2008)

I wanna get down.  I don't have a digital camera right now but I will figure out a way to take pics shortly.  I am currently hovering over BSL, I'd say about an inch away after my neck clip.  I predict MBL by October 31st, 2009!  
WHIPPPEEEEEE


----------



## sjohnson71103 (Jul 28, 2008)

dream13 said:


> I'm in !  Here's my starting pic...taken May 2008.  I hope to reach MBL by May 2009.



I have to say that you are my inspiration...my current length is where you started in 2006. Congrats on your success!!!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 28, 2008)

plastic said:


> i know you weren't talking to me specifically , but i consider it anywhere after 3 inches below your BS and one or two inches above WL


 
Okay then I should have about 7 inches to go.  I'll check for sure when I do a wash and set on thursday.


----------



## The Girl (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for adding me...I will be waiting for that update too ma'am.  I have gotten too tired with my hair.  I love the length and want wayyyyy more but it is too dang hot and bothersome right now!


----------



## audacity. (Jul 29, 2008)

Guyaneek said:


> I wanna get down. I don't have a digital camera right now but I will figure out a way to take pics shortly. I am currently hovering over BSL, I'd say about an inch away after my neck clip. I predict MBL by October 31st, 2009!
> WHIPPPEEEEEE


 
:welcome3:

you have been added to the challege!

good luck to you!!!


----------



## audacity. (Jul 29, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Ok, ok, I seldom join challenges, but this one is calling me.
> 
> Starting pic:
> June 2008


 
we are soooo glad to have you!!!!! :welcome3:

see you at MBL, missy!!!


----------



## dream13 (Jul 29, 2008)

sjohnson71103 said:


> I have to say that you are my inspiration...my current length is where you started in 2006. Congrats on your success!!!


 
Aww, thanks Lady!  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello!!

I would love to join this challenge! My hair is now BSL.
My ultimate goal is WL. But I would love to shoot for MBL by 2009!

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## audacity. (Jul 29, 2008)

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I would love to join this challenge! My hair is now BSL.
> My ultimate goal is WL. But I would love to shoot for MBL by 2009!
> ...


 

consider yourself COUNTED! 

:welcome3:

good luck!


----------



## curlycarameldiva (Jul 29, 2008)

I would love to be counted in this challenge! I am a newbie and right now i am at APL. Im working hard for BSL by Dec.08, so I think I can do MBL by the end of Dec 09!  Can I Join? PLEASE!


----------



## audacity. (Jul 29, 2008)

calyssa said:


> I would love to be counted in this challenge! I am a newbie and right now i am at APL. Im working hard for BSL by Dec.08, so I think I can do MBL by the end of Dec 09! Can I Join? PLEASE!


 

girl, you don't have to ask to join!  just walk up in here like you own the place 

:welcome3:

good luck!  be sure to check in and give us periodic updates


----------



## tiffers (Jul 29, 2008)

Count me in! 

I'm APL now, the plan is to be BSB by Dec 08 and MBL by July 09


----------



## audacity. (Jul 29, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Count me in!
> 
> I'm APL now, the plan is to be BSB by Dec 08 and MBL by July 09


 
hey, tiffers! 

you have been added 

good luck


----------



## hurricane (Jul 30, 2008)

well here I go!!! If you can see my avatar this is my starting length. This time last year my hair was tapered in the back ( last Oct. 2007).

I'm still learning how to post pics. Could I just copy and paste?


----------



## audacity. (Jul 30, 2008)

hurricane said:


> well here I go!!! If you can see my avatar this is my starting length. This time last year my hair was tapered in the back ( last Oct. 2007).
> 
> I'm still learning how to post pics. Could I just copy and paste?


 
here are some links that may help you with posting pics



			
				DenverGirl said:
			
		

> here are a couple of links to help you with the pics
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...=post+pictures
> 
> ...


----------



## hurricane (Jul 30, 2008)

oooohh, look ya'll!!! I think I did it.

Nope that wasn't it.


----------



## BioGeekChic (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's my starting pic I almost forgot to post it. This was taken today 
7-30-08. I'm hoping to reach MBL by the summer of 2009.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 31, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I'm gonna be straight up crazy and join this challenge, namely because I don't have much back (not the one you're thinking of, got a lot of that!), and I need 13 inches to reach it. Since I seem to be netting about an inch per month using this OCT and MT, I think I can get there
> 
> I went from .5 inch - 1 inch of hair after my bc to 4-5.5 inches in 6 months, and didn't really start using growth aids until March, so my hair grows pretty fast.
> 
> ...


 
What is OCT and MT? How did you grow you hair so fast?


----------



## audacity. (Jul 31, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> What is OCT and MT? How did you grow you hair so fast?


 

*O*vation *C*ell *T*herapy
*M*ega *T*ek

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250031


----------



## audacity. (Jul 31, 2008)

BioGeekChic said:


> Here's my starting pic I almost forgot to post it. This was taken today
> 7-30-08. I'm hoping to reach MBL by the summer of 2009.


 
lovely hair!  i am sure you will reach your goal


----------



## camilla (Jul 31, 2008)

count me in i will past pics sometime this weekend


----------



## audacity. (Jul 31, 2008)

camilla said:


> count me in i will past pics sometime this weekend


 
:welcome3:

you have been added!

i can't wait to see your pic


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 31, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> *O*vation *C*ell *T*herapy
> *M*ega *T*ek
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250031


 

OMG, I just looked at the thread. Although I would love to speed up hair growth and develop fuller healthier hair that list is quite overwhelming.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Denver please add me to the list. I will post some pics soon. I believe I am APL when stretched. Hopefully by the end of the year I will BSL and by Dec 2009 I will be MBL. I am hopeful.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, here I go again. As I have said before my hair was tapered last Oct. 2007 hopefully I will make it to MBL.


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm In! Im currently APL I think I can make MBL by June 09.
 Here is a length pic from June 08


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 1, 2008)

the pic in my siggy is my new starting pic.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Aug 1, 2008)

I want in!






I promise to stand up straight for the next picture.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 1, 2008)

UPDATE on my progress: 

I started at APL. I am not 2 inches from BSL. I am praying for BSL by end of December, 08. I guess that would put me at Mid-back by August or September of 09. Maybe sooner....I'll pray for speedy growth.


----------



## audacity. (Aug 1, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> OMG, I just looked at the thread. Although I would love to speed up hair growth and develop fuller healthier hair that list is quite overwhelming.


 
you're telling me 

BUT it IS VEEEERRRRRYYYYY tempting...don't be surprised if i jump on the bandwagon


----------



## audacity. (Aug 1, 2008)

Curly Moo
MissFallon
EbonyHairedPrincess

you all have been added!

:welcome3:

good luck to you all and keep us posted on your progress!!!


----------



## audacity. (Aug 1, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> UPDATE on my progress:
> 
> I started at APL. I am not 2 inches from BSL. I am praying for BSL by end of December, 08. I guess that would put me at Mid-back by August or September of 09. Maybe sooner....I'll pray for speedy growth.


 
WONDERFUL news!

MBL is much closer than you think, so I am guessing that you will be there before your target date.

I don't know if everyone in this challenge is aware, but I made BSL "officially" on 6/30/08.  Soooooo.....NOW ONTO MBL!!!

Let's get it, girls!!!!! 

eta: i am SERIOUSLY considering that MT...

is anyone using it here???


----------



## DaRealist (Aug 1, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> WONDERFUL news!
> 
> MBL is much closer than you think, so I am guessing that you will be there before your target date.
> 
> ...


I use MT, I'm not in the challenge though
I have used it about a month and saw decent growth
I probably got an inch using it
I slacked off some towards the end of the month though
I plan to use it better starting this week
I have yet to make BSL, but if I want to make MBL with my tall self and giraffe neck  I need all the help I can get.
I FINALLY got some shikakai powder to make your conditioner mix so I can use that for CWing


----------



## audacity. (Aug 2, 2008)

DaRealist said:


> I use MT, I'm not in the challenge though
> I have used it about a month and saw decent growth
> I probably got an inch using it
> I slacked off some towards the end of the month though
> ...


 
I LOVE the CW with the Shikakai.  I recently added honey to mine...I don't know if I like it better or less, yet, though...the jury is still out on the honey addition.

So, how are you using your MT?  

An inch per month!!!  Shoot, with that kind of growth I will be MBL by the end of 2008 

grow, GRow, GROW!!!!!


----------



## ImFree27 (Aug 2, 2008)

I should be apl in a month or two, and def. Bra strap by march and hopefully mid back my dec. 09. here are my starting pics


----------



## audacity. (Aug 2, 2008)

ImFree27 said:


> I should be apl in a month or two, and def. Bra strap by march and hopefully mid back my dec. 09. here are my starting pics


 
:welcome3:

you have been added!

good luck, sis!


----------



## almondjoi85 (Aug 2, 2008)

I had to trim and now I'm back around shoulder length it seems.  Here is the picture... I probably won't make it but don't count me out just yet. I'll need a miracle or something but who knows.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Ladies. Hope all is well!
Updating: I have 8 more inches until midback but hopefully by August 24th that will be down to 7 more inches. im really excited.


----------



## sonia1965 (Aug 2, 2008)

I know I am a very long way from the goal and this will be my first challenge, but you ladies are my inspiration 

May I join the challenge, and see how far I can get?

I will post better photos by the end of next week

Blessings, and good luck ladies


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 2, 2008)

Ooooh! Me! Me! Pick me! 

I want in on this! I have to get DH to take my starting pic tonight. Uh - we'll see how that goes.


----------



## audacity. (Aug 2, 2008)

sonia1965 said:


> I know I am a very long way from the goal and this will be my first challenge, but you ladies are my inspiration
> 
> May I join the challenge, and see how far I can get?
> 
> ...


 
:welcome3:



			
				Southern Belle said:
			
		

> Ooooh! Me! Me! Pick me!
> 
> I want in on this! I have to get DH to take my starting pic tonight. Uh - we'll see how that goes.


 
:welcome3:

can't wait to see your start pic!

see you ladies at MBL!

good luck!!!


----------



## audacity. (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## delray712000 (Sep 1, 2008)

angeldazed said:


> Cute I'm not past shoulder length yet but good luck to you ladies!!!




luv your hair


----------



## ebonimama (Sep 1, 2008)

I want to join, but I'm in so many challenges, that I can't remember them all.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 1, 2008)

ebonimama said:


> I want to join, but I'm in so many challenges, that I can't remember them all.


 


well, don't forget this one!  we wanna see your comparison when you hit MBL next year 

GOOD LUCK!!!

:welcome3:


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 1, 2008)

Can I join this challenge???? I am in the MBL 2008 Challenge, don't think i am going to make it though....


----------



## Gigi-07 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd love to join this challenge. My hair is at the bottom of the shoulder blades now (top of bra). I think I should be MBL by May/June if everything goes right.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 1, 2008)

I normally don't join challenges since I usually can't stick with them, but I would like to join this one. I think I can reach mid-back length by December 2009. I just need help with staying away from the scissors and not trimming my hair. So count me in!

Starting pic:


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey ladies...Hey denvergirl, count me in as well... I am looking for mbl by dec 2009 as well!!


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 1, 2008)

i thought i had joined this one

i want to!

i think december 2009 will be plenty of time.

protective styles galore

i'm also going to try the mega-tek thing

we'll see where it takes me!

ROCK IT OUT!


----------



## Body&Shine (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey!! I want to join! I joined the MID-BACK  08  Challenge but I don't think I will make it this year. I  am aiming to be MID-BACK by Dec. 09. I want to give myself plenty of time to get there. My starting pic is in my Signature.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

Body&Shine said:


> Hey!! I want to join! I joined the MID-BACK 08 Challenge but I don't think I will make it this year. I am aiming to be MID-BACK by Dec. 09. I want to give myself plenty of time to get there. My starting pic is in my Signature.


 
You already appear to be at MBL Body&Shine.


----------



## Body&Shine (Sep 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You already appear to be at MBL Body&Shine.


 
Really!! I just considered that Bra Strap. Help me out. I do have hair anorexia. How many inches past the Bra Strap is Mid-back?


----------



## krikit96 (Sep 1, 2008)

I want in!!! I will post my picture later tonight after I wash!!! YAY!!! What else do I need to do?


----------



## audacity. (Sep 1, 2008)

krikit96 said:


> I want in!!! I will post my picture later tonight after I wash!!! YAY!!! What else do I need to do?


 


Body&Shine said:


> Hey!! I want to join! I joined the MID-BACK 08 Challenge but I don't think I will make it this year. I am aiming to be MID-BACK by Dec. 09. I want to give myself plenty of time to get there. My starting pic is in my Signature.


 


runrunrunner said:


> i thought i had joined this one
> 
> i want to!
> 
> ...


 


soonergirl said:


> Hey ladies...Hey denvergirl, count me in as well... I am looking for mbl by dec 2009 as well!!


 


Poohbear said:


> I normally don't join challenges since I usually can't stick with them, but I would like to join this one. I think I can reach mid-back length by December 2009. I just need help with staying away from the scissors and not trimming my hair. So count me in!
> 
> Starting pic:


 


Gigi-07 said:


> I'd love to join this challenge. My hair is at the bottom of the shoulder blades now (top of bra). I think I should be MBL by May/June if everything goes right.


 


TLC1020 said:


> Can I join this challenge???? I am in the MBL 2008 Challenge, don't think i am going to make it though....


 
Welcome ladies!!!!!  All of  your names have been added to the challenge!!!  GROW, girls!!!

Poohbear, you look real cute in your pick 

Body&Shine: I would call your length full BSL.  You are welcome to join if you want a couple more inches to officially "claim" MBL...


----------



## Body&Shine (Sep 1, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> Welcome ladies!!!!! All of your names have been added to the challenge!!! GROW, girls!!!
> 
> Poohbear, you look real cute in your pick
> 
> *Body&Shine: I would call your length full BSL. You are welcome to join if you want a couple more inches to officially "claim" MBL..*.


 
OK!!!! I want to join.


----------



## Qetesh (Sep 1, 2008)

i want to enter this challenge only i dont know if i am at midback alreadyerplexed

i cut to shoulder length last november and right now its i think at brastrap..??
i will post a pic when i get it straightened again in october. 
i have this i can show now :




i was being a bum back in may and didnt take the right type of photos


----------



## audacity. (Sep 1, 2008)

Qetesh said:


> i want to enter this challenge only i dont know if i am at midback alreadyerplexed
> 
> i cut to shoulder length last november and right now its i think at brastrap..??
> i will post a pic when i get it straightened again in october.
> ...


 

hmmm....

it is had to tell how long it is from this pic...i am adding your name anyway 

welcome and good luck, hun!


----------



## RockCreak (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, I am so in on this one......I'm almost bsl...I know I'll be mbl by the end of 2009


----------



## RockCreak (Sep 1, 2008)

RockCreak said:


> Oh, I am so in on this one......I'm almost bsl...I know I'll be mbl by the end of 2009


 
I forgot my starting pic, sorry


----------



## audacity. (Sep 1, 2008)

RockCreak said:


> I forgot my starting pic, sorry


 
your hair is 

good luck, hun!!!


----------



## anon123 (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't know if I'll make it now that I've cut.  Busting out tape measurer  From nape to midback is 14" - 15".  Before I was 12" so I only needed another 2"-3" to just make it.  Now I'm a little over 8" in the back so I'll need 6" - 7" to just make it.  Well, I'm still in and I'll still try, it's just a _real_ challenge now.  I know my hair grows at least 6" in a year, and strongly suspect that my growth is closer to around 8" in a year.  But my retention is usually 4" a year.  Hopefully I'll get better at that and can claim midback Dec 09!


----------



## audacity. (Sep 1, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I don't know if I'll make it now that I've cut. Busting out tape measurer  From nape to midback is 14" - 15". Before I was 12" so I only needed another 2"-3" to just make it. Now I'm a little over 8" in the back so I'll need 6" - 7" to just make it. Well, I'm still in and I'll still try, it's just a _real_ challenge now. I know my hair grows at least 6" in a year, and strongly suspect that my growth is closer to around 8" in a year. But my retention is usually 4" a year. Hopefully I'll get better at that and can claim midback Dec 09!


 
girl, you gon' make it!  

challengers: you cannot start having doubts until 1/1/09  j/k

you can do it mwedzi!!!  grow girl!!


----------



## yodie (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought I had already joined this challenge.  

Count me in. I'm mid back by Dec. 2009.  Just did a mini BC and currently wearing a half wig.

Here's my starting pic.  Got a wayyyyys to go.


----------



## ebonimama (Sep 1, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> well, don't forget this one! we wanna see your comparison when you hit MBL next year
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> :welcome3:


 
Well alrighty Then, I'm in!!!!!


----------



## lilamae (Sep 1, 2008)

Im In!!!!! Starting pic


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^ Lila Mae, stop playin', you know you about a mm from MBL already.  




I'm still holding on in faith for BSL by Dec 08 and full MBL by Dec 09!!


----------



## Golden*Brown (Sep 2, 2008)

Please add my name to the list. I'm up for a challenge! I'm close to APL but I'll try. Maybe my OCT will help me get there a little quicker. I've also been trying your shaikai cowash so who knows, I might just make it. This is my latest pic with straight hair so I'll post another later.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 2, 2008)

yodie said:


> I thought I had already joined this challenge.
> 
> Count me in. I'm mid back by Dec. 2009. Just did a mini BC and currently wearing a half wig.
> 
> Here's my starting pic. Got a wayyyyys to go.


 



lilamae said:


> Im In!!!!!


 


Butterfly08 said:


> ^^^ Lila Mae, stop playin', you know you about a mm from MBL already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


SheaM said:


> Please add my name to the list. I'm up for a challenge! I'm close to APL but I'll try. Maybe my OCT will help me get there a little quicker. I've also been trying your shaikai cowash so who knows, I might just make it. This is my latest pic with straight hair so I'll post another later.


 
You all have been added! 

Good luck ladies!  and keep us posted on your progress!!!


----------



## naturalepiphany (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm in! This will keep me motivated I want to be MBL for graduation May 2010 so if I get there a semester early that'll be cool. I'll post starting pics when I finish the HYH challenge in December.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 2, 2008)

naturalepiphany said:


> I'm in! This will keep me motivated I want to be MBL for graduation May 2010 so if I get there a semester early that'll be cool. I'll post starting pics when I finish the HYH challenge in December.


 
good luck and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## MiWay (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't remember if I joined this or not, but I'm in!  My starting pic is the August 08 pic in my siggy...had to cut my hair due to damaged ends.  I hope to reach MBL by September 09.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 6, 2008)

BrooklynQueen said:


> I can't remember if I joined this or not, but I'm in! My starting pic is the August 08 pic in my siggy...had to cut my hair due to damaged ends. I hope to reach MBL by September 09.


 
Nope you hadn't joined yet, but your name has officially been added 

Good luck and keep us posted on progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in! Aiming for Dec 31st by 11:59PM  . U neva know...


----------



## audacity. (Sep 6, 2008)

Shalilac said:


> I'm in! Aiming for Dec 31st by 11:59PM  . U neva know...


 
you.can.do.it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

see you at mbl on 12/31/08 at 11:59 pm


----------



## Shalilac (Sep 6, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> you.can.do.it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> see you at mbl on 12/31/08 at 11:59 pm



 Thanks!


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Its about time I commit to something, I donot have all that hair like you ladies on here, but I have faith that I could do it. I will post pics pretty soon.


----------



## Toy (Sep 6, 2008)

Is it to late to join,if not i want to be In.Pic at the botton is starting if i can join.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 6, 2008)

Naturefreegirl said:


> Its about time I commit to something, I donot have all that hair like you ladies on here, but I have faith that I could do it. I will post pics pretty soon.


 
Now that's the right spirit for growing your hair Naturefreegirl. Keep it up and good luck achieving MBL in 2009.


----------



## plastic (Sep 6, 2008)

toy said:


> Is it to late to join,if not i want to be In.Pic at the botton is starting if i can join.




be gone !!!!!

you are there already ! Join the WL 2009 challenge !


----------



## lnana04 (Sep 6, 2008)

Can I join? I just took this pic today. I'm not totally sure what mid-back length looks like, but I know I'm not there yet. My hair type is 4a and I'm natural.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 7, 2008)

toy said:


> Is it to late to join,if not i want to be In.Pic at the botton is starting if i can join.


 


plastic said:


> be gone !!!!!
> 
> you are there already ! Join the WL 2009 challenge !


 
OMGoodness plastic, you know you are right, toy is already MBL. I agree with plastic toy, you should join the waist length 2009 challenge honey. BSL is at the top of the bra strap and MBL is at the bottom of it, and it seems like your hair is at the bottom of your bra strap.


----------



## trinigal27 (Sep 7, 2008)

Would really love to jump on board if it is not to late. If am in my starting pic is in the below. Thanks in advance. Wishing you ladies a great day.


----------



## MissNina (Sep 7, 2008)

If it's not too late to join, can I hop in?

Sorry for the ultra, ULTRA dark pic, but I wanted to post one not in my fotki and the only ones I had left had issues lol. For the nicer ones, you can check my fotki in my profile 

I'm also in the BSL 09 challenge, but I hope to be BSL way earlier in the year, MBL a bit later on. Hope I'm being realistic. . .


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll join! I'm 3 inches from BSL and about 6 inches from MBL. I just cut 3 inches so I have a fresh start. I think I can gain 6 six inches by next October, but i'm going to say by the end of 09 in case I need to trim .

Here's my starting point:


----------



## anon123 (Sep 7, 2008)

DenverGirl said:


> girl, you gon' make it!
> 
> challengers: you cannot start having doubts until 1/1/09  j/k
> 
> you can do it mwedzi!!!  grow girl!!



thank you. you know, i think it is possible still.  i finally took a post-cut length shot and i am still apl in the back.  my layers are just not as extreme now, which i am happy with.   that probably means like 6" to mbl.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 7, 2008)

Naturefreegirl said:


> Its about time I commit to something, I donot have all that hair like you ladies on here, but I have faith that I could do it. I will post pics pretty soon.


 
Can't wait to see your pix! 



toy said:


> Is it to late to join,if not i want to be In.Pic at the botton is starting if i can join.


 
Nope, not too late...BUT you must have clicked on the wrong thread...here is the WL in 2009 Challenge  



lnana04 said:


> Can I join? I just took this pic today. I'm not totally sure what mid-back length looks like, but I know I'm not there yet. My hair type is 4a and I'm natural.


 
Mid back is subjective, really.  I tend to think that MBL is full bra strap + 2-3 inches...TOY is a great example of what MBL looks like 



trinigal27 said:


> Would really love to jump on board if it is not to late. If am in my starting pic is in the below. Thanks in advance. Wishing you ladies a great day.


 
you have been added, hun!



MissNina said:


> If it's not too late to join, can I hop in?
> 
> Sorry for the ultra, ULTRA dark pic, but I wanted to post one not in my fotki and the only ones I had left had issues lol. For the nicer ones, you can check my fotki in my profile
> 
> I'm also in the BSL 09 challenge, but I hope to be BSL way earlier in the year, MBL a bit later on. Hope I'm being realistic. . .


 
we are glad to have you!!!



~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'll join! I'm 3 inches from BSL and about 6 inches from MBL. I just cut 3 inches so I have a fresh start. I think I can gain 6 six inches by next October, but i'm going to say by the end of 09 in case I need to trim .


 
 I plan to trim about 3-4 inches next year....sooooo I am hoping to make it as well 



:welcome3:

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kEEP US POSTED ON UPDATES.....


----------



## tarheelgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

Count me in.......I wanna be mid back in 2009......full mid back no tufts or strings or v's but a straight line across the back.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 7, 2008)

tarheelgurl said:


> Count me in.......I wanna be mid back in 2009......full mid back no tufts or strings or v's but a straight line across the back.


 
you have been added! good luck and let us knwo when you get that straight line across the back


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 7, 2008)

plastic said:


> be gone !!!!!
> 
> you are there already ! Join the WL 2009 challenge !


 


My thoughts exactly!!!! 

You can share your tips for reaching MBL though!!!


----------



## TdotGirl (Sep 7, 2008)

Can I join too? I'll add a pic after my touch up at the end of this month. I hope I can be there by dec '09.


----------



## TwoKaylas (Sep 8, 2008)

Add me too! I won't have any current pics 'til end of next month (when I relax)... my hair is currently a little below SL, but hey... this challenge is the extra motivation I need to keep me on my toes


----------



## audacity. (Sep 8, 2008)

TdotGirl said:


> Can I join too? I'll add a pic after my touch up at the end of this month. I hope I can be there by dec '09.


 
Welcome TdotGirl! 



TwoKaylas said:


> Add me too! I won't have any current pics 'til end of next month (when I relax)... my hair is currently a little below SL, but hey... this challenge is the extra motivation I need to keep me on my toes


 
Welcome TwoKaylas! 

Good luck ladies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnorenberg (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, I'm in. I just made APL.  So I've got from now till Dec. '09 so I should be in good shape. I'll post pics this weekend after my next touch up.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome

*TLC1020
tnorenberg*

to the challenge!

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Kutie85 (Sep 27, 2008)

I want to join and this will be a challenge that I will actually finish.
Here's the starting pick:
I'm a couple inches above my bra strap. 





Can someone explain to me exactly where my mid-back would it be it is the half point from the end of your bra strap to your waist. My mom measured my hair and it's 21 inches long. Once I know for sure I can give you a date to reach my goal.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 27, 2008)

2kute said:


> I want to join and this will be a challenge that I will actually finish.
> Here's the starting pick:
> I'm a couple inches above my bra strap.
> 
> ...


 
You only appear to be 1 inch to 1.5 inches from MBL so you should reach it this year for sure 2kute.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 28, 2008)

i'm in....okay can someone spot my a c-note to get a digicam? LOL!  I broke mine...soon as my budget allows, i'll post...i'm lurking 2 inches above bsl...i was bsl, cut 3 inches last week....but i'm in!


----------



## nikki2229 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd like to join. I'm almost ready to claim APL. Slowly growing this season but I'm upping my washes, etc.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 28, 2008)

2kute said:


> I want to join and this will be a challenge that I will actually finish.
> Here's the starting pick:
> I'm a couple inches above my bra strap.
> 
> ...


 
the simple answer is 2-3 inches below the bra strap, but MBL is probably THE most subjective length goals...

your start pic is lovely!  welcome to the challenge!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i'm in....okay can someone spot my a c-note to get a digicam? LOL! I broke mine...soon as my budget allows, i'll post...i'm lurking 2 inches above bsl...i was bsl, cut 3 inches last week....but i'm in!


 
i cut mine, too recently from BSL to APL and i am STILL in shock! 

we can do it, girl!  let's get it! 



nikki2229 said:


> I'd like to join. I'm almost ready to claim APL. Slowly growing this season but I'm upping my washes, etc.


 
good luck lady and welcome to the challenge! 

see y'all at MBL!


----------



## joyandfaith (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm still aiming for New Years Eve, but I'm just realizing how long it actually takes to grow healthy, long hair.  Therefore, I'm going to be patient and not beat myself up too much.  I'm still trying to get to full APL, but hope to be there by Thanksgiving.

How long did it take most of you ladies to go from APL to BSL?


----------



## jerseygurl (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanna join too. This will be my first hair challenge. I'm just about APL and 15 weeks posts so I will post my starting pics after my relaxer in October.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 29, 2008)

I did my touch-up on Saturday and I have one inch before I can claim BSL. Sooooo, if I don't have any more setbacks I will definitely make a full and healthy MBL in 2009 ... I am in the Hide Your Hair Challenge so I cannot post current pictures but I will post them at the end of the challenge...


----------



## audacity. (Sep 29, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm still aiming for New Years Eve, but I'm just realizing how long it actually takes to grow healthy, long hair. Therefore, I'm going to be patient and not beat myself up too much. I'm still trying to get to full APL, but hope to be there by Thanksgiving.
> 
> How long did it take most of you ladies to go from APL to BSL?


 
it took me about 7 months to get from APL to BSL...

at lot of us in this challenge are at APL or just getting there...you will get there, just keep it growing!!!  



jerseygurl said:


> I wanna join too. This will be my first hair challenge. I'm just about APL and 15 weeks posts so I will post my starting pics after my relaxer in October.


 
welcome to the challenge, jerseygurl! 

i can't wait to see your pix!



TLC1020 said:


> I did my touch-up on Saturday and I have one inch before I can claim BSL. Sooooo, if I don't have any more setbacks I will definitely make a full and healthy MBL in 2009 ... I am in the Hide Your Hair Challenge so I cannot post current pictures but I will post them at the end of the challenge...


 


GROW girl!  

When is the HYH over?


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hide Your Hair Challenge is 8/15/08-12/31/08 



LongHairDon'tCare said:


> it took me about 7 months to get from APL to BSL...
> 
> at lot of us in this challenge are at APL or just getting there...you will get there, just keep it growing!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dinaaike (Sep 29, 2008)

COUNT ME IN! Even though I'm not APL yet.


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry dont know if I joined this or not... cannot remember... Any hoo can i join please??


----------



## Paradox (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like to join. I'll be posting my food/vitamin regimine. I am no longer concerned about the external component for growing hair, that is solid.


----------



## Mynappturalme (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like to join,  I think I can make it.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Sep 29, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I did my touch-up on Saturday and I have one inch before I can claim BSL. Sooooo, if I don't have any more setbacks I will definitely make a full and healthy MBL in 2009 ... I am in the Hide Your Hair Challenge so I cannot post current pictures but I will post them at the end of the challenge...



Congratulations!!!!

Can't wait to see your progress in December.


----------



## audacity. (Sep 30, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> Hide Your Hair Challenge is 8/15/08-12/31/08


 
GREAT!  I cannot wait to see your progress!  GROW, GIRL!


----------



## audacity. (Sep 30, 2008)

Mynappturalme said:


> I would like to join, I think I can make it.


 


Oneya said:


> I would like to join. I'll be posting my food/vitamin regimine. I am no longer concerned about the external component for growing hair, that is solid.


 


soonergirl said:


> Sorry dont know if I joined this or not... cannot remember... Any hoo can i join please??


 


dinaaike said:


> COUNT ME IN! Even though I'm not APL yet.


 
Welcome, ladies to the challenge!

See you at MBL!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok...I'm in.

Here is my starting pic:









LongHairDon'tCare said:


> WHO'S WITH ME!?!?!?
> 
> There aren't any specific "rules" *EXCEPT* *you MUST post your start pic and a pic when you reach MBL* (comparison, preferably ). Also, feel free to share your reggie !
> 
> ...


----------



## audacity. (Sep 30, 2008)

ALL RIGHT, N&W!!!! 

You can be out resident MT/OCT expert during this challenge!!! oke:

You have been added, sis!  Good luck and HHG!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey why not, I'm in!!

Regimen as of October:

Shampoo and DC twice a week, sealing with SMB, MT every other day. Protective styles all the time (as per the HYH challenge until Dec. 08) I'm currently SL, so this is really going to be an interesting challenge for me.


----------



## Sophisto (Sep 30, 2008)

I would love to join this challenge, I may actually be able to complete this one.  Here is my starting pic.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 1, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> ALL RIGHT, N&W!!!!
> 
> You can be out resident MT/OCT expert during this challenge!!! oke:
> 
> You have been added, sis! Good luck and HHG!


 
Thanks for having me.

I don't give out advice about MT/OCT though...can't help on that one!

I'm excited...another leap for the New year!


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 1, 2008)

Count me in too.  I will post a pic soon.


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd like to join...How does this work? Is there like a page for everyone in the challenge or something where you can see the pictures?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

Pryncez524 said:


> I'd like to join...How does this work? Is there like a page for everyone in the challenge or something where you can see the pictures?


 
No not yet, but you could probably post an attachment pic to show where you are right now. In fact, I think I'll go do the same thing right now as I haven't posted a starting pic yet.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay here is my starting pic for the challenge:






MBL is cut off in this pic but it looks like I have about 4.5-5 inches before I get there.


----------



## naturalgurl (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmmm, I'd like to join. I'm going to straighten soon and I'll post a pic. But for now, all I can say is, when I'm showering, my hair easily hangs to BSL. So is my hair long enough to take this challenge on?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> Hmmmm, I'd like to join. I'm going to straighten soon and I'll post a pic. But for now, all I can say is, when I'm showering, my hair easily hangs to BSL. So is my hair long enough to take this challenge on?


 
NG are you kidding me? My hair isn't BSL yet either but I'm all over this MBL challenge for 2009. Gurl get your butt in here and join this challenge. Besides, I want to see your straightened hair pic.


----------



## audacity. (Oct 6, 2008)

likewtr4chklit said:


> Hey why not, I'm in!!
> 
> Regimen as of October:
> 
> Shampoo and DC twice a week, sealing with SMB, MT every other day. Protective styles all the time (as per the HYH challenge until Dec. 08) I'm currently SL, so this is really going to be an interesting challenge for me.


 
Thanks for posting your reggie!  Good luck, hun! 



Sophisto said:


> I would love to join this challenge, I may actually be able to complete this one. Here is my starting pic.


 
Lovely hair, chica!  You will be MBL in no time! 



Dee Raven said:


> Count me in too. I will post a pic soon.


 
You have been added   good luck!!!



Aggie said:


> No not yet, but you could probably post an attachment pic to show where you are right now. In fact, I think I'll go do the same thing right now as I haven't posted a starting pic yet.


 
thanks, aggie!  you are always soo helpful! :blowkiss:



Aggie said:


> Okay here is my starting pic for the challenge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
we will get there...inch by inch...

nice pic!



naturalgurl said:


> Hmmmm, I'd like to join. I'm going to straighten soon and I'll post a pic. But for now, all I can say is, when I'm showering, my hair easily hangs to BSL. So is my hair long enough to take this challenge on?


 
and i CANNOT WAIT to see your pic, NG!  it sounds like your hair is definitely long enough to make this challenge!!!  grow girl!!!


----------



## 2themax (Oct 6, 2008)

*MID-BACK 2009 CHALLENGE PARTICIPANTS:* 
2inspireU
2kute
Aggie
ajoyfuljoy
almondjoi85
AshMoBev
ayjacks
backtonature
bbdgirl
BioGeekChic
Blessed2bless
Bri505
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
BrooklynQueen
Butterfly08
calyssa
camilla
Casarela
chenai
CurlyMoo
DaRealist
Dee Raven
dinaaike
dream13
E_Williams20
ebonimama
Ebony Majesty
EbonyHairedPrincess
Ediese
e$h 
fabiennd
finewine83
FlawedBeauty
foxieroxienyc
Galadriel
girlyprincess23
Guyaneek
hairdrama:{
~Healthytresses~
hunnybunny81
hurricane
ImFree27
jamila75
jerseygurl
joyandfaith
LadyEsquire
leona2025
leonette
likewtr4chklit
lilamae
liteskinshowdy
lnana04
long2short2_?
LongHairDon'tCare
Luscious850
Marand13
mariofmagdal
MCrzyGr
MissFallon
MissNina
Mrs.TheBronx
mwedzi
Mynappturalme
myronnie
Napp
nappysunflowers
naturalepiphany
Naturefreegirl
naturalgurl
Nice & Wavy
nikki2229
nomoweavesfome
Nubianqt
Oneya
patiencevirtue
PEACHEY
plastic
prettyfaceANB
Pryncez524
Qetesh
RockCreak
sandyrabbit
Shalilac
shatarip
SheaM
simplycee
Sirens_Song 
skyborn09 
slimzz
smoothie696
sonia1965
soonergirl
Sophisto
Southern Belle
SouthernDimps
tarheelgurl
Tayw29
TdotGirl
The Girl
thehairgirl
The Savvy Sistah
tiffers
TLC1020
tnorenberg
tootrendy19
tottzu
trinigal27
TriniStarr
twinkletoes17
TwoKaylas
wheezy807
YamisGirl[/quote]

Yeah!  Count me in!  My sig is my starting pic.


----------



## Mrs.Pretty08 (Oct 6, 2008)

I want in on this challenge, I am going to try to get a starting picture if that is okay.


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooh, Pick Me! Pretty please, lol?


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my starting length. I don't exactly know when I expect to reach MBL.  I guess since I plan on hitting BSL by December 2009 I'll say I want to hit MBL by either April 2009 or July 2009.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is my new starting length.....


----------



## audacity. (Oct 7, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> Here is my new starting length.....



lookin' good girl!  see you at MBL! 



*Muffin* said:


> Here's my starting length. I don't exactly know when I expect to reach MBL. I guess since I plan on hitting BSL by December 2009 I'll say I want to hit MBL by either April 2009 or July 2009.


 
Nice length!  You will definitely hit MBL in 2009! 



Mrs.Pretty08 said:


> I want in on this challenge, I am going to try to get a starting picture if that is okay.


 
Can't wait to see your pic!  



thehairgirl said:


> Yeah! Count me in! My sig is my starting pic.


 
You have been added! Good luck!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Oct 7, 2008)

I want in, I want in!!!

I'm approaching APL right now.  Here's my starting pic - It's not a hard press, so not "stick straight to show length, but this is it nonetheless:







Once I hit my goal of MBL, I think I might relax.


----------



## Paradox (Oct 7, 2008)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I want in, I want in!!!
> 
> I'm approaching APL right now.  Here's my starting pic - It's not a hard press, so not "stick straight to show length, but this is it nonetheless:
> 
> ...


I was thinking about relaxing once I hit MBL or WSL.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 7, 2008)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I want in, I want in!!!
> 
> I'm approaching APL right now. Here's my starting pic - It's not a hard press, so not "stick straight to show length, but this is it nonetheless:
> 
> ...


 
my gosh, your hair is stunning.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Oct 7, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I was thinking about relaxing once I hit MBL or WSL.



I know girl...I just don't know how I would handle it at that point.  I'm almost like  as it is!


----------



## jeanne516 (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I join still?!? I'll attempt to post my starting pic..


----------



## jeanne516 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok, here is my starting pic that i took today


----------



## audacity. (Oct 8, 2008)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I want in, I want in!!!
> 
> I'm approaching APL right now. Here's my starting pic - It's not a hard press, so not "stick straight to show length, but this is it nonetheless:
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge!  Your hair is simply beautiful!!!



jeanne516 said:


> ok, here is my starting pic that i took today


 
GREAT starting length!!!  Welcome to the challenge!!!


----------



## anon123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kinkerbelle, your hair is amazing. 

Okay, so I cut a little while ago.  It's already grown back some , but still shorter than before. I got a shirt.  Now I'm at '3'. Bsl is somewhere between 5 and 6.  I guess mbl is somewhere between '8' and '9'.  So we'll see.  anyway, here's the new starting pic


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 8, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Kinkerbelle, your hair is amazing.
> 
> Okay, so I cut a little while ago. It's already grown back some , but still shorter than before. I got a shirt. Now I'm at '3'. Bsl is somewhere between 5 and 6. I guess mbl is somewhere between '8' and '9'. So we'll see. anyway, here's the new starting pic


 Did you get your shirt from i can't remember her name, she has the mane and chic blog? I love that shirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Pretty08 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here is my starting picture, it is wet bc I did not want to straighten it with heat. I just got a relaxer on the first. It is I guess a little past APL, and I hope to be about mid-back length by the end of 2009. That will be about 6 inches more.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll post my starting pic in mid November.  I am 9.5 weeks post and when wet my hair is a hair shy of top of BSL!  I hope to make full BSL by my bday (May 09) and MBL by Dec 09.  I think it's totally achievable given my starting length.  I've been bunning it up for most of the past 2 months.  I will continue through Dec 09, but I'll definitely give myself passes along the way.  I only get heat at touch ups.


----------



## divya (Oct 9, 2008)

I've kept my hair somewhere between BSL and APL for sometime now.  I don't straighten often, but stretched my hair yesterday and it looks like BSL. So why not go for MBL???

In November, I'll be straightening for the first time since about April...so then I'll really get to see my length. That's when my starter pic will be posted.

Count me in!


----------



## audacity. (Oct 9, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Kinkerbelle, your hair is amazing.
> 
> Okay, so I cut a little while ago. It's already grown back some , but still shorter than before. I got a shirt. Now I'm at '3'. Bsl is somewhere between 5 and 6. I guess mbl is somewhere between '8' and '9'. So we'll see. anyway, here's the new starting pic


 
VERY nice, mwedzi!  it is going to look sooo  when you hit MBL! 



Mrs.Pretty08 said:


> Here is my starting picture, it is wet bc I did not want to straighten it with heat. I just got a relaxer on the first. It is I guess a little past APL, and I hope to be about mid-back length by the end of 2009. That will be about 6 inches more.


 
It looks like we are about the same length...are you doing anything "special" to help you reach your goal?

Nice pix (and i don't mind wet photos )



Butterfly08 said:


> I'll post my starting pic in mid November. I am 9.5 weeks post and when wet my hair is a hair shy of top of BSL!  I hope to make full BSL by my bday (May 09) and MBL by Dec 09. I think it's totally achievable given my starting length.  I've been bunning it up for most of the past 2 months. I will continue through Dec 09, but I'll definitely give myself passes along the way. I only get heat at touch ups.


 
that sounds like a great plan!  i cannot wait to see your pix, sis!



divya said:


> I've kept my hair somewhere between BSL and APL for sometime now. I don't straighten often, but stretched my hair yesterday and it looks like BSL. So why not go for MBL???
> 
> In November, I'll be straightening for the first time since about April...so then I'll really get to see my length. That's when my starter pic will be posted.
> 
> Count me in!


 
consider yourself counted!   don't forget to post your pic next month


----------



## anon123 (Oct 9, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> Did you get your shirt from i can't remember her name, she has the mane and chic blog? I love that shirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yep, i followed southerntease's link to her shop.  i wanted to get the discounted one since it's not something i'd be wearing out anyway.  but the discounted one she had was in this main color but with pink writing, which was hard to see.  so i went directly to the spreadshirt site where she created the shirts and made my own using black lettering.  it's actually a decent quality shirt to be discounted so cheap, better than the stuff i've ordered from cafepress.  printing is better, too.


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok so this is my starting length. I was trying to get my pikistrips up but I havent figured it out yet. If anyone knows, reply to the thread lol.


----------



## Mrs.Pretty08 (Oct 9, 2008)

Longhairdon'tcare, I think I will just continue to do what I am doing now.

1. Continue to take 10,000 mg of Biotin and MultiVitamins
2. Daily Co-Wash
3. Deep Condition 2x weekly
4. Shampoo 2x Weekly
5. Exercising Daily
6. Drinking Plenty of Water
7. Maybe BT; I am not sure


----------



## Mortons (Oct 9, 2008)

Lemme get in


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 10, 2008)

I hope to make a healthy and thick MBL by summer 2009 june or july if not I'll take december.. We'll see hopefully I don't have anymore setbacks .. I will be bunning this whole fall and winter to get me there.. My starting picture is in my fotki.... Good Luck Ladies


----------



## audacity. (Oct 10, 2008)

Mrs.Pretty08 said:


> Longhairdon'tcare, I think I will just continue to do what I am doing now.
> 
> 1. Continue to take 10,000 mg of Biotin and MultiVitamins
> 2. Daily Co-Wash
> ...


 
that sounds like a great and simple reggie!  i need to incorporate some exercise into my life...not for hair, but for my overall health and longevity.

i have a question for you - do you comb your hair each time you CW?



HeatSeeker said:


> Lemme get in


 
you have been added!  good luck, HS 



TLC1020 said:


> I hope to make a healthy and thick MBL by summer 2009 june or july if not I'll take december.. We'll see hopefully I don't have anymore setbacks .. I will be bunning this whole fall and winter to get me there.. My starting picture is in my fotki.... Good Luck Ladies


 
i know those setbacks are a BUMMER!  i am with you on the bunnig, too  

good luck to you, too!



Pryncez524 said:


> Ok so this is my starting length. I was trying to get my pikistrips up but I havent figured it out yet. If anyone knows, reply to the thread lol.


 
your hair is very pretty, pryncez


----------



## Mrs.Pretty08 (Oct 11, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> that sounds like a great and simple reggie! i need to incorporate some exercise into my life...not for hair, but for my overall health and longevity.
> 
> i have a question for you - do you comb your hair each time you CW?
> 
> ...


----------



## tld723 (Oct 11, 2008)

Can I join?  I just made APL


----------



## plastic (Oct 11, 2008)

i would be lovely to make MBL by early 2009 ... therefore i really need to apply myself this for the rest of this year


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 11, 2008)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I want in, I want in!!!
> 
> I'm approaching APL right now. Here's my starting pic - It's not a hard press, so not "stick straight to show length, but this is it nonetheless:
> 
> ...


 
Your hair is the hotness!!!  It's so thick and purty, I'd hate to see you lose thickness when you relax. erplexed


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Oct 12, 2008)

I want in!!!

I'll edit with my starting pics soon!


----------



## Body&Shine (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone!! I am dropping out of this challenge. Aggie you were right. I got my hair texlaxed and flat ironed on Sept.27 and my longest layer is Mid-Back. So I am going to claim Mid-Back. I would like to say thanks for making me feel so welcome. I wish all of you ladies a quick arrival at Mid-Back length. HHG!!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Body&Shine said:


> Hello Everyone!! I am dropping out of this challenge. Aggie you were right. I got my hair texlaxed and flat ironed on Sept.27 and my longest layer is Mid-Back. So I am going to claim Mid-Back. I would like to say thanks for making me feel so welcome. I wish all of you ladies a quick arrival at Mid-Back length. HHG!!


 
I'm sad that you're leaving the challenge but I am excited that you are MBL, I guess you can try joining the Waist Length challenge now right? Thanks for the well wishes honey and happy hair growing.


----------



## audacity. (Oct 13, 2008)

Body&Shine said:


> Hello Everyone!! I am dropping out of this challenge. Aggie you were right. I got my hair texlaxed and flat ironed on Sept.27 and my longest layer is Mid-Back. So I am going to claim Mid-Back. I would like to say thanks for making me feel so welcome. I wish all of you ladies a quick arrival at Mid-Back length. HHG!!


 
Thank you for the well-wishes!!  I hate to see you go with all that beautiful hurr, but I understand!  Perhaps you can peek in every now and then to give us some tips 

Here is the WL 2009 Challenge oke:



Sweetgirl08 said:


> I want in!!!
> 
> I'll edit with my starting pics soon!


 
Good luck lady!   You have been added! 



tld723 said:


> Can I join? I just made APL


 
Congratulations on making APL! 

See you at MBL next year!!! 

Good luck!



Mrs.Pretty08 said:


> LongHairDon'tCare said:
> 
> 
> > that sounds like a great and simple reggie! i need to incorporate some exercise into my life...not for hair, but for my overall health and longevity.
> ...


----------



## Body&Shine (Oct 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm sad that you're leaving the challenge but I am excited that you are MBL, I guess you can try joining the Waist Length challenge now right? Thanks for the well wishes honey and happy hair growing.


 


LongHairDon'tCare said:


> Thank you for the well-wishes!! I hate to see you go with all that beautiful hurr, but I understand! Perhaps you can peek in every now and then to give us some tips
> 
> Here is the WL 2009 Challenge oke:
> 
> ...


----------



## Keedah (Oct 13, 2008)

Im very, very tempted to join this challenge but I dont know if I can do it! Im currently hovering above APL.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Body&Shine said:


> LongHairDon'tCare said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the well-wishes!! I hate to see you go with all that beautiful hurr, but I understand! Perhaps you can peek in every now and then to give us some tips
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

Keedah said:


> Im very, very tempted to join this challenge but I dont know if I can do it! *Im currently hovering above APL.[/*quote]
> 
> In that case, I would recommend joining the BSL challenge first, okay Keedah?


----------



## MJ (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm removing myself from the lurker list for this challenge. I'll join a MBL challenge after or when I'm near BSL. I'm still striving for APL. Good luck ladies!


----------



## longhairlover (Oct 14, 2008)

count me in.....i can do this by at least next Dec. i'm a bit maybe 5 inches above bra strap, i;m guessing bra strap is considered mid back????? or longer?

My hair right now is about the length in my pic below maybe an inch shorter, i have to get a trim too before i start this challenge, my ends are scraggly,


----------



## audacity. (Oct 14, 2008)

Keedah said:


> Im very, very tempted to join this challenge but I dont know if I can do it! Im currently hovering above APL.


 
Yes I agree, with aggie, Keedah.  It definitely possible to acheve MBL from SL by the end of next year.  Here is the BSL 2009 Challenge.  Take a peek there and let me know if you are committed here or there for 2009. 



Aggie said:


> Body&Shine said:
> 
> 
> > You are not nuts at all Body&Shine. Just know that you can do it. Your hair is thriving and growing very well and I can certainly see you at waist length by the end of next year with no set backs.
> ...


----------



## audacity. (Oct 14, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> count me in.....i can do this by at least next Dec. i'm a bit maybe 5 inches above bra strap, i;m guessing bra strap is considered mid back????? or longer?
> 
> My hair right now is about the length in my pic below maybe an inch shorter, i have to get a trim too before i start this challenge, my ends are scraggly,


 
And judging from your pic, you can make MBL by DEC with the length you have 

your hair is


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2008)

MJ said:


> I'm removing myself from the lurker list for this challenge. I'll join a MBL challenge after or when I'm near BSL. I'm still striving for APL. Good luck ladies!


 
Good luck on achieving your hair goals for next year MJ.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> count me in.....i can do this by at least next Dec. i'm a bit maybe 5 inches above bra strap, i;m guessing bra strap is considered mid back????? or longer?
> 
> My hair right now is about the length in my pic below maybe an inch shorter, i have to get a trim too before i start this challenge, my ends are scraggly,


 
Your hair is absolutely beautiful longhairlover and it looks very strong and healthy so I know that you'll accomplish MBL next year for sure if you don't cut it too much.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 15, 2008)

Does Waist count as Mid-back? I'm kinda confused on that... my waist is definately the middle of MY back.

So if it does, I am IN! I do think I can make it to waist by the deadline. 

I will get there by bunning, possibly Senegalese twists, too.


----------



## Keedah (Oct 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Keedah said:
> 
> 
> > Im very, very tempted to join this challenge but I dont know if I can do it! *Im currently hovering above APL.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## hillytmj (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd like to join too. My sig is my starting picture.


----------



## audacity. (Oct 16, 2008)

hillytmj said:


> I'd like to join too. My sig is my starting picture.


 
Nice pic!  Good luck! 



Keedah said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > I did join the BSL but Im thinking I may be able to reach MBL in 2009 too. Its a stretch but maybe...
> ...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 16, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> Nice pic!  Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## audacity. (Oct 17, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> LongHairDon'tCare said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic! Good luck!
> ...


----------



## watchmegrow (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok. My first challenge. I'm in. The pic in my siggy is my start point. Well actually, I am slightly longer now because I need a relaxer. I'll add my pic when I get one.


----------



## audacity. (Oct 20, 2008)

watchmegrow said:


> Ok. My first challenge. I'm in. The pic in my siggy is my start point. Well actually, I am slightly longer now because I need a relaxer. I'll add my pic when I get one.


 
good, luck, sis!

see you at mid back


----------



## plastic (Oct 22, 2008)

my last update til 2009 , slowly but surely getting there
*bottom of pic is my waist


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 22, 2008)

Can you all add me to this?


----------



## Napp (Oct 22, 2008)

my nape reached apl. im ahead of schedule! im gonna grow a bit more before i officially claim it.


----------



## audacity. (Oct 22, 2008)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Can you all add me to this?


 
you have been added!

good luck and welcome to the challenge!!!


----------



## audacity. (Oct 22, 2008)

Napp said:


> my nape reached apl. im ahead of schedule! im gonna grow a bit more before i officially claim it.


 
heeeeyyyyy, now!  way to grow!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I'm going to make it.  I'm feeling the weight of my hair now and when it's stretched, it's at least BS...or very, very close.  

I'm getting excited....*yep*


----------



## audacity. (Oct 22, 2008)

plastic said:


> my last update til 2009 , slowly but surely getting there
> *bottom of pic is my waist


 
plastic, where is the pic?  is it your ava?

i wanna see since you are going to keep us in suspense until 2009! oke:


----------



## strawbearysweet (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi All!!!

I want this to be my first official challenge. My hair is about an inch away from bsl and 1-2 inches after that is mbl I think. I can be there by April of next year if not earlier. Then I will join wsl 2009 challenge  Funny little thing that hair anorexia. When I first started my goal was bsl maxx

My starting pic streched. I am straitening my hair for a wedding this weekend and I might post again after that.


----------



## Chrissmiss (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to join!!! I have 4-5'' until mid-back length. If I can get there sooner than the end of June 2009 I'll be so happy!!! The red line is mid-back for me.


----------



## audacity. (Oct 22, 2008)

Good luck ladies!

:welcome3:

see you at MBL in 2009!!!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm getting a TU on Nov 15 so I'll post my official starting pic then.  I hope to be BSL by Nov 15!!! :crossfingers:


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, so I relaxed 11 days ago.  My ends were bad, and I had not trimmed in forever.  I trimmed off about 2 inches a few days ago.  

My ends are still kinda see-thru.  I plan on incorporating an aggressive trimming schedule for 2009.  This may stall my progress towards MBL....we'll see.  I am keeping track in my fotki.  www.fotki.com/ladyesquire


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did a protein treatment and trimmed my ends this past weekend.. My ends are still see-thru from the setback I had  I trimmed/dusk last week too, I am so into nurture mode that I am getting pissed off thinking about it. I want my thick hair back  I think about cutting my hair to shoulder length and starting over but I think I am going to keep wearing a bun through the fall and winter months hopefully this help thicken my hair back up while continuing to stretch my relaxers out..


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 27, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I did a protein treatment and trimmed my ends this past weekend.. My ends are still see-thru from the setback I had  I trimmed/dusk last week too, *I am so into nurture mode* that I am getting pissed off thinking about it. I want my thick hair back  I think about cutting my hair to shoulder length and starting over but I think I am going to keep wearing a bun through the fall and winter months hopefully this help thicken my hair back up while continuing to stretch my relaxers out..


 
yeah me too!  i am gonna stay in nuture mode indefinitely.


----------



## audacity. (Oct 27, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I did a protein treatment and trimmed my ends this past weekend.. My ends are still see-thru from the setback I had  I trimmed/dusk last week too, I am so into nurture mode that I am getting pissed off thinking about it. I want my thick hair back  I think about cutting my hair to shoulder length and starting over but I think I am going to keep wearing a bun through the fall and winter months hopefully this help thicken my hair back up while continuing to stretch my relaxers out..


 
try TLC first before you cut it!  I am into nurture mode, too.  Don't settle for a setback!  



LadyEsquire said:


> Ok, so I relaxed 11 days ago. My ends were bad, and I had not trimmed in forever. I trimmed off about 2 inches a few days ago.
> 
> My ends are still kinda see-thru. I plan on incorporating an aggressive trimming schedule for 2009. This may stall my progress towards MBL....we'll see. I am keeping track in my fotki. www.fotki.com/ladyesquire


 
your hair looks good.  the trim was a good thing and now you are set to grow!


----------



## skyborn09 (Oct 27, 2008)

I want in. I would love to join this challenge!


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Oct 27, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> I'm getting a TU on Nov 15 so I'll post my official starting pic then. I hope to be BSL by Nov 15!!! :crossfingers:


 
I'm getting a TU on Nov 29th as well, crossing fingers for BSL too...



LongHairDon'tCare said:


> try TLC first before you cut it! I am into nurture mode, too. Don't settle for a setback!
> 
> 
> your hair looks good. the trim was a good thing and now you are set to grow!


 
That’s right ladies; don't do something you'll regret later


----------



## audacity. (Oct 28, 2008)

skyborn09 said:


> I want in. I would love to join this challenge!


 
good luck, lady and see you at MBL!


----------



## jerseygurl (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi ladies. I did a touch up on wednesday and it's official I'm APL!!!! I will try and post pics later tonite. I wanna do the comparison because my hair has come a long way, thanks to you ladies.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is my starting pic. I took this Oct 7th or 8th, right b4 I got my sew-in done. I'm doing a personal sew-in challenge until Sept of next yr. My goal is 2 b BSL on or b4 09/24/09 - my 35th b-day. But I'm hoping that the sew-ins + MT will give me more growth than I'm anticipating. & then after my b-day party I will be bunning 4 the rest of the year, perservering 4 MBL. 

Be honest ladies, do u think I can go from APL to MBL n 14 mos?


----------



## Brees_hair (Nov 1, 2008)

YES!! Please add me. I am aggressively seeking this goal. Particularly by grad school graduation which is May 2009, but that may be more like full BSL. So I am thinking by Sept of next year.  My goal might take longer to achieve..imma a tall girl!! Will keep you all updated.


----------



## plastic (Nov 1, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> plastic, where is the pic?  is it your ava?
> 
> i wanna see since you are going to keep us in suspense until 2009! oke:



sowwy - should be attached now


----------



## Hot Chocolate-LB (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi LHDC,

I really want to join.  My starting point picture is not current or the greatest because I have not relaxed since May 19th and do not plan to relax until May 09 to give my hair a break. At that point I will decide if I am going to texlax or go natural.


Regimen

I am currently wearing box braids and plan to do so until I can't deal with them anymore. I get them redone every 6 to eight weeks because they are growing like crazy from all the DC and co-washing.

I DC 2x a week and co-wash 2x a week.  
I clarify with Hydratherma naturals Amino calrifying shampoo 1x amonth.
I moisturize and seal 95% of the time at least twice a day with Aloe vera juice,Glycerin and rosemary oil, I seal with what ever oil I feel like that day (coconut,emu or Hydratherma naturals growth oil.  I purchased and am anxiously awaiting to receive my Megatek to add to the regimen.

When I am taking out my braids I DC three days in a row: Moisture, protein then Moisture and they practically fall out with very little shedding or knots.



This picture was taken with a camera phone on September 6th in a sunlight filled bathroom ,approx 14 weeks post. I'm sure you can see how thin one side of my hair appears and undertand how desperate I am to step up my game and take great care of my hair.  MBL - Here I come.


----------



## kybaby (Nov 1, 2008)

i wanna join.. since i failed on all the other challenges..
HOPE THIS ONE WORKS OUT! i hope to make MBL maybe late '09


here's my beginning


----------



## audacity. (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations, JG!!!  GROW, girl!!!

and i can't wait to see your shots!!! 



jerseygurl said:


> Hi ladies. I did a touch up on wednesday and it's official I'm APL!!!! I will try and post pics later tonite. I wanna do the comparison because my hair has come a long way, thanks to you ladies.


----------



## audacity. (Nov 1, 2008)

Your hair is lovely!  Welcome to the challenge and good luck! 



kybaby said:


> i wanna join.. since i failed on all the other challenges..
> HOPE THIS ONE WORKS OUT! i hope to make MBL maybe late '09
> 
> 
> here's my beginning


----------



## audacity. (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome to the challenge hot chocolate!  good luck and see you at MBL! 



Hot Chocolate-LB said:


> Hi LHDC,
> 
> I really want to join. My starting point picture is not current or the greatest because I have not relaxed since May 19th and do not plan to relax until May 09 to give my hair a break. At that point I will decide if I am going to texlax or go natural.
> 
> ...


----------



## audacity. (Nov 1, 2008)

you are doing a WONDERFUL job plastic!  grow, girl!!!



plastic said:


> sowwy - should be attached now


----------



## audacity. (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome to the challenge ladies and see y'all at MBL 



nakialovesshoes said:


> Here is my starting pic. I took this Oct 7th or 8th, right b4 I got my sew-in done. I'm doing a personal sew-in challenge until Sept of next yr. My goal is 2 b BSL on or b4 09/24/09 - my 35th b-day. But I'm hoping that the sew-ins + MT will give me more growth than I'm anticipating. & then after my b-day party I will be bunning 4 the rest of the year, perservering 4 MBL.
> 
> Be honest ladies, do u think I can go from APL to MBL n 14 mos?


 


Brees_hair said:


> YES!! Please add me. I am aggressively seeking this goal. Particularly by grad school graduation which is May 2009, but that may be more like full BSL. So I am thinking by Sept of next year. My goal might take longer to achieve..imma a tall girl!! Will keep you all updated.


----------



## kybaby (Nov 1, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> Your hair is lovely!  Welcome to the challenge and good luck!



lol i suck at this forum stuff.. i was trying to figure out how to reply..

anyways..thank you.


----------



## gissellr78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## audacity. (Nov 1, 2008)

kybaby said:


> lol i suck at this forum stuff.. i was trying to figure out how to reply..
> 
> anyways..thank you.


 
 you will get the hang of it


----------



## audacity. (Nov 1, 2008)

gissellr78 said:


> Count me in


 
you have been counted!  good luck!


----------



## 2themax (Nov 9, 2008)

Chrissmiss said:


> I'd like to join!!! I have 4-5'' until mid-back length. If I can get there sooner than the end of June 2009 I'll be so happy!!! The red line is mid-back for me.


Your hair is gorgeous!!  How do you get those lines in our pics like that?


----------



## Tayw29 (Nov 10, 2008)

I wanted to give you guys a small update.  I'm inching closer to my Midback goal for 2009.  I'm touching BSL with my thin ends   Hoping to have full thick even BSL though but this will due.

Here's the starting picture






and this was the other day


----------



## audacity. (Nov 10, 2008)

VERY nice progress, Tay!!!

Hey, I'll take touching BSL with thin ends then claiming to touch it with no ends at all - if you get what I'm saying...  It looks good, girl!
____________________________________________________

I will be updating in December (most likely!) and I am excited about my perceived progress so far...this MT seems to be doing a lil' somthin' somthin'   I am hoping to be scraping BSL again 



Tayw29 said:


> I wanted to give you guys a small update. I'm inching closer to my Midback goal for 2009. I'm touching BSL with my thin ends  Hoping to have full thick even BSL though but this will due.
> 
> Here's the starting picture
> 
> ...


----------



## Tayw29 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks girl you will get there in no time using MT I have been using it as well just not consistently.






LongHairDon'tCare said:


> VERY nice progress, Tay!!!
> 
> Hey, I'll take touching BSL with thin ends then claiming to touch it with no ends at all - if you get what I'm saying...  It looks good, girl!
> ____________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 10, 2008)

Tayw29 said:


> I wanted to give you guys a small update. I'm inching closer to my Midback goal for 2009. I'm touching BSL with my thin ends  Hoping to have full thick even BSL though but this will due.
> 
> Here's the starting picture
> 
> ...


 
Definitely making great progress! Keep it up .


----------



## Tayw29 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> Definitely making great progress! Keep it up .



Thanks Muffin


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 11, 2008)

I was looking for this thread, i knew i had signed on for something on here lol!!!

I think at the end of this month I will start to take monthly pictures of my hair flat ironed to see if there's any progress as of yet.

happy growing everyone!


----------



## jerseygurl (Nov 11, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> Congratulations, JG!!! GROW, girl!!!
> 
> and i can't wait to see your shots!!!


 
I tried to upload pictures last night but it was a monumental failure. But I updated my avatar with my newest shot. But I am APL whoo hoo!!!!


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Getting a tu on nov 13th hoping for bsl...(yall if one strand is touching my bra, im claiming it!! bsl has taken forever!!)


----------



## Tayw29 (Nov 11, 2008)

soonergirl said:


> Getting a tu on nov 13th hoping for bsl...(yall if one strand is touching my bra, im claiming it!! bsl has taken forever!!)


 

Go right ahead and claim it girl.......you see i did with my 5 thin stands   It has taken me forever as well so I'm totally feeling your pain.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't make BSL at my last touch up on Friday.  I still hope I can make it by the end of the year so I can be on track to make MBL by next year.  It was BSL when fully stretched and wet, but not once it was dried, trimmed and flat ironed.


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 11, 2008)

I am in... I am in ... Please add Mamato...I am currently BSL and hope to be MBL by july 09... please add me to the challenge.

My plan:

- Low Manipulation
- Protective styles
-Wask once a week
- Comb damp hair before wash with a wide tooth comb and Mntail detangler (not under the shower... NEVER), and after wash, comb with a brush  and bun.  Dry on medium under hooded dryer.
-or air dry and Flat iron once a month 
-vitamins and garlic pills 
- Water, water, water,  water


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 11, 2008)

im interested! i think with water, some exercise and MT i can make it in a year and change.   Can anyone tell me if I'm BSL yet?  i know im like one bad trim away from being APL, but was hoping i could claim BSL with my tipy tipy of my ends when my hair is blowdried straight as heck (see fourth siggy pic).


----------



## audacity. (Nov 11, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> im interested! i think with water, some exercise and MT i can make it in a year and change. Can anyone tell me if I'm BSL yet? i know im like one bad trim away from being APL, but was hoping i could claim BSL with my tipy tipy of my ends when my hair is blowdried straight as heck (see fourth siggy pic).


 
you look BSL to me!

i am adding you to the list!

see you at MBL, sweety!!!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 11, 2008)

longhairlover said:


> I was looking for this thread, i knew i had signed on for something on here lol!!!
> 
> I think at the end of this month I will start to take monthly pictures of my hair flat ironed to see if there's any progress as of yet.
> 
> happy growing everyone!


 
hey!  you make sure you keep us posted, missy! 

happy hair growing and see you at MBL! 



soonergirl said:


> Getting a tu on nov 13th hoping for bsl...(yall if one strand is touching my bra, im claiming it!! bsl has taken forever!!)


 
i KNOW that's right!  claim it!!!

can't wait to see your progress, lady!



Butterfly08 said:


> I didn't make BSL at my last touch up on Friday.  I still hope I can make it by the end of the year so I can be on track to make MBL by next year. It was BSL when fully stretched and wet, but not once it was dried, trimmed and flat ironed.


 
you will be fine...keep doing what you are doing and you'll get there...

sidenote: i HATE trims!



MAMATO said:


> I am in... I am in ... Please add Mamato...I am currently BSL and hope to be MBL by july 09... please add me to the challenge.
> 
> My plan:
> 
> ...


 
you have been added!  happy hair growing!!!

i am thinking about incorporating monthly flat ironing into my regimen...mostly to apease the husband, but to curb some of my anxiousness, too.

have you always monthly flat ironed?


----------



## audacity. (Nov 11, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


> I tried to upload pictures last night but it was a monumental failure. But I updated my avatar with my newest shot. But I am APL whoo hoo!!!!


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  YOU ARE ON YOUR WAY!!!


----------



## MAMATO (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes... Honestly it is more like twice a month for the moment... 




LongHairDon'tCare said:


> hey! you make sure you keep us posted, missy!
> 
> happy hair growing and see you at MBL!
> 
> ...


----------



## thaidreams (Nov 11, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> I didn't make BSL at my last touch up on Friday. I still hope I can make it by the end of the year so I can be on track to make MBL by next year. It was BSL when fully stretched and wet, but not once it was dried, trimmed and flat ironed.



Congrats on being so close to your short term goal!  Don't worry, you'll be BSL by the end of the year and onto MBL!!!  Post pics from your appointment last Friday!  I know I'm not the only one who'd love to see your beautiful hair!!


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure if I already posted,but Im in...let's get it!


----------



## kelkel (Nov 12, 2008)

I would like to be added..... I figure 2009 I will be more focused... I thought with being preggers this year I would gain a lot of length ....yeah that didn't happen for me... in fact, I have seen more growth in these last 2 months after having my daughter then I had seen all 9 months.... erplexed

my starting pic is old -- taken in june, I haven't had time to eat let alone get my hair done...but I promise to post a new pic at the first of the year.

BTW I am starting MT this week and probably OCT next month some of you ladies had me drooling at the mouth over your progress ..... I hope my results will be the same getting me to mid-back by Nov 2009.


----------



## audacity. (Nov 12, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> Not sure if I already posted,but Im in...let's get it!


 
yes, you are a current 2009 MBLer!  see you at MBL and keep us posted on your progress 



kelkel said:


> I would like to be added..... I figure 2009 I will be more focused... I thought with being preggers this year I would gain a lot of length ....yeah that didn't happen for me... in fact, I have seen more growth in these last 2 months after having my daughter then I had seen all 9 months.... erplexed
> 
> my starting pic is old -- taken in june, I haven't had time to eat let alone get my hair done...but I promise to post a new pic at the first of the year.
> 
> BTW I am starting MT this week and probably OCT next month some of you ladies had me drooling at the mouth over your progress ..... I hope my results will be the same getting me to mid-back by Nov 2009.


 
you have been added!  that was in June?  you are prolly BSL by now, yes?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 12, 2008)

thaidreams said:


> Congrats on being so close to your short term goal! Don't worry, you'll be BSL by the end of the year and onto MBL!!! Post pics from your appointment last Friday! I know I'm not the only one who'd love to see your beautiful hair!!


 
Thanks - I have one taken in the salon.  I'll try to get dh to take one with me in my cami to do a proper comparison shot.


----------



## bella gee (Nov 12, 2008)

I want IN!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 12, 2008)

brownshugahgirl said:


> I want IN!


 
you have been added!

i LOVE your hair BTW...i stalk often

when are you going to do some updates oke:


----------



## RecipeBABY (Nov 12, 2008)

ADD ME ADD ME ADD ME ADD ME.. IM DOWN...


----------



## Noir (Nov 12, 2008)

Add me pwease 

I will upload my starting picture later.

Cheers.


----------



## audacity. (Nov 12, 2008)

RecipeBABY said:


> ADD ME ADD ME ADD ME ADD ME.. IM DOWN...


 
welcome to the challenge!



Noir said:


> Add me pwease
> 
> I will upload my starting picture later.
> 
> Cheers.


 
can't wait to see your starting pic!


----------



## mixedbella_85 (Nov 12, 2008)

WOOT! I am super interested...but i don't know if i will make it. Maybe i should just watch as i am not even APL yet


----------



## audacity. (Nov 12, 2008)

mixedbella_85 said:


> WOOT! I am super interested...but i don't know if i will make it. Maybe i should just watch as i am not even APL yet


 
just let me know what you decide...you still have about 6 weeks before 2009...

i will have this thread closed and start a new one when the challenge "officially" starts on 1/1/09


----------



## bubasdhter (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey, Count me in! I am new the forum, but I definitely want to take part.


----------



## Noir (Nov 17, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> welcome to the challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see your starting pic!


oops I totally forgot to upload that day.....

I did a self trim so I am now grazing BSL.


----------



## DanaDane (Nov 17, 2008)

I would like to join, please . I'd like to have a goal to make sitting under the dryer forever worth it..


----------



## audacity. (Nov 17, 2008)

bubasdhter said:


> Hey, Count me in! I am new the forum, but I definitely want to take part.


 
Welcome to the forum and to the challenge! 



DanaDane said:


> I would like to join, please . I'd like to have a goal to make sitting under the dryer forever worth it..


 
your name has been added!   see you at MBL


----------



## audacity. (Nov 17, 2008)

Noir said:


> oops I totally forgot to upload that day.....
> 
> I did a self trim so I am now grazing BSL.


 
NIIIIICCCCEEEE, Noir!!! 

you will be MBL in no time!


----------



## Noir (Nov 17, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> NIIIIICCCCEEEE, Noir!!!
> 
> you will be MBL in no time!


Girl thank you! And your blog is freaking AWESOME. I hadn't noticed it til earlier today I am actually reading it now (the topical growth aids you have tried).  Great job.


----------



## Andy1979 (Nov 17, 2008)

OK, I was scared to join because I was afraid I would not make it, but right now I am 2.5 inches from BSL, so By 1/1/09, I should be ~2 inches from BSL and only 4 inches from MBL.  If I also join the 2009 LHCF Bootcamp, I should easily make MBL by end of Dec. 2009.

Count me in!!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm very positive I can do this with nothing more that my beloved Mega-Tek and protective styling. I've done great with in in 7 months since my big chop in March 08 and feel by the end of next year I'll be there.

Count me in.


----------



## Tamrin (Nov 17, 2008)

May I join you ladies. I think I can do it since Im APL now.


----------



## audacity. (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy1979 said:


> OK, I was scared to join because I was afraid I would not make it, but right now I am 2.5 inches from BSL, so By 1/1/09, I should be ~2 inches from BSL and only 4 inches from MBL. If I also join the 2009 LHCF Bootcamp, I should easily make MBL by end of Dec. 2009.
> 
> Count me in!!!


 
consider yourself countes, andy!  good luck! 



Noir said:


> Girl thank you! And your blog is freaking AWESOME. I hadn't noticed it til earlier today I am actually reading it now (the topical growth aids you have tried). Great job.


 
thank you!!!! :blush3:  i've only been blogging for about 2 months and have gotten a pretty good readership so far...not many of my lhcf sisters though...

thanks for checking me out noir!!! 



LondonDiva said:


> I'm very positive I can do this with nothing more that my beloved Mega-Tek and protective styling. I've done great with in in 7 months since my big chop in March 08 and feel by the end of next year I'll be there.
> 
> Count me in.


 
hey, LD 

you will definitely make it!  see you at mbl!!!



Longdayinthepark said:


> May I join you ladies. I think I can do it since Im APL now.


 
girl, you don't have to ask! 

good luck and keep us posted on your updates!!!


----------



## PartyGirl (Nov 18, 2008)

i want in!! i should be mbl by May! I am BSL now so...fingers crossed 

will post pics soon!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 18, 2008)

PartyGirl said:


> i want in!! i should be mbl by May! I am BSL now so...fingers crossed
> 
> will post pics soon!


 
can't wait to see your pics!  

if you are BSL now, you will definitely hit MBL by may 

good luck!


----------



## shae101s (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright this will really be a challenge for me! I'm tall, and so far after cutting an inch of my hair (on Sunday), I am at just above shoulder length. But I would love to accomplish anything past BSL by Dec 2009. So count me in please.


----------



## hillytmj (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd like to join! I'm inching towards BSL (maybe 1 inch or less to go after I get my relaxer this week), so I'm hoping and praying for midback next year!

Here is my starting pic:


----------



## audacity. (Nov 18, 2008)

hillytmj said:


> I'd like to join too. My sig is my starting picture.


 


hillytmj said:


> I'd like to join! I'm inching towards BSL (maybe 1 inch or less to go after I get my relaxer this week), so I'm hoping and praying for midback next year!
> 
> Here is my starting pic:


 
you already joined 

and your pic is STILL nice 

see you at MBL, sis!!! 



shae101s said:


> Alright this will really be a challenge for me! I'm tall, and so far after cutting an inch of my hair (on Sunday), I am at just above shoulder length. But I would love to accomplish anything past BSL by Dec 2009. So count me in please.


 
You have been added!  Good luck!!!


----------



## mytia (Nov 18, 2008)

I would like to get in on this. I had 2 good trims this year and need another but I'm gonna hold off on it. I'm hoping I can get there by Oct. 09. Starting length in my siggy. I will try to do no more trims until then unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## kennedy1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in


----------



## bubasdhter (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is my starter picture.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 24, 2008)

thaidreams said:


> Congrats on being so close to your short term goal! Don't worry, you'll be BSL by the end of the year and onto MBL!!! Post pics from your appointment last Friday! I know I'm not the only one who'd love to see your beautiful hair!!


 
Here's my starting pic from about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## audacity. (Nov 24, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Here's my starting pic from about 2 weeks ago:


 
GIRL!  That is BEAUTIFUL!  You will be MBL in NO time!!!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 24, 2008)

bubasdhter said:


> Here is my starter picture.


 


kennedy1 said:


> I am in


 


mytia said:


> I would like to get in on this. I had 2 good trims this year and need another but I'm gonna hold off on it. I'm hoping I can get there by Oct. 09.


 
Welcome to the challenge ladies!

See you at MBL!!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 24, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> GIRL!  That is BEAUTIFUL!  You will be MBL in NO time!!!



i agree. looks so nice and i love the color. u look like ur 2 cm away from MBL already - lol


----------



## Faith (Nov 24, 2008)

Add me to this challenge please.  I think by June 2009 I'll be there but I should be there for sure Dec 2009.


----------



## hillytmj (Nov 24, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> you already joined
> 
> and your pic is STILL nice
> 
> ...


 
Lol! My bad. I'm so excited that I keep signing up. 

See you at MBL! I recieve that! 


Here is my updated starting pic as of Nov. 20, 2008.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Nov 24, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Here's my starting pic from about 2 weeks ago:


 
:woohoo2: I was waiting for your update, your hair is of the chain ...love it.  See you at MBL....


----------



## audacity. (Nov 25, 2008)

hillytmj said:


> Lol! My bad. I'm so excited that I keep signing up.
> 
> See you at MBL! I recieve that!
> 
> ...


 
Girl, RECEIVE IT!  We need to speak things as if they ARE not as they are gonna be 

So from now on, I'm just gonna go'head and start saying I'm MBL 

Your hair is lovely, Hilly!  great growing!!!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 25, 2008)

Faith said:


> Add me to this challenge please. I think by June 2009 I'll be there but I should be there for sure Dec 2009.


 
You have been added 

Good luck, hun and see you at MBL!!


----------



## malachi74 (Nov 25, 2008)

Please count me in. I can try my best to make MBL by December 09; it will be hard but i think I can do it.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd like to join.

I'm 4 a/b natural
I attached a photo from July when I lasted pressed.
I THINK I should be close to APL now

but MBL in 2009


----------



## audacity. (Nov 25, 2008)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I'd like to join.
> 
> I'm 4 a/b natural
> I attached a photo from July when I lasted pressed.
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge!

good luck and see you at MBL!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 25, 2008)

malachi74 said:


> Please count me in. I can try my best to make MBL by December 09; it will be hard but i think I can do it.


 
challenges are SUPPOSED to be hard 

you can do it! and i will see YOU at MBL, hun!


----------



## Naturelle (Nov 25, 2008)

I know I know I'm late, but I'm a newbie .

I want in on this challenge.  I'm really gonna try hard to meet this goal by next year.  Natural checking in so as to not be too ambitious, I'm aiming for mid-back stretched *_praying to the Lord for some serious help here_*


----------



## chavascandy (Nov 25, 2008)

I want to join too. I think I didn't have computer access when you posted this.

I'm In For the Challenge. WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 25, 2008)

welcome to the challenge, ladies!

let's grow girls!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 25, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> welcome to the challenge, ladies!
> 
> let's grow girls!


 
Ummmm, I wanna join I'm aiming to be MB by the end of the year but I wanna join your challenge because I don't think I will be full MB. So can I join?


----------



## JaszG (Nov 27, 2008)

I want to join!! I must be MBL by Decemeber 09!! I am a little past APL now, but I plan to get to my goal during the new year!


----------



## queen1908 (Nov 28, 2008)

I want in on this challenge as well! I am currently APL with extremely fine hair! I desire to be MBL and thicker by the end of 2009! I plan on achieving this by using Megatek 3xs a week and DC once a week! I also plan on using no heat (except special events...lol) and not getting color treatments at all during this time! 

I will post a pic before the weekend is over! 

Thanks again for this great challenge! 

Queen


----------



## joyandfaith (Nov 29, 2008)

I may have to bow out of the MBL 09 challenge  I'm just reaching APL, so I'm aiming to me BSL in Dec 09.

I'll still be here cheering you ladies on though.

The pic is my hair in September, so its a bit longer now.


----------



## anon123 (Nov 29, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> I may have to bow out of the MBL 09 challenge  I'm just reaching APL, so I'm aiming to me BSL in Dec 09.
> 
> I'll still be here cheering you ladies on though.



If you think it will cause you too much stress, then you can bow out, of course.  But if not, why not stay?  How many inches from apl to mbl for you?  You might still be able to do it.

Though I admit, I'm having doubts about myself.


----------



## joyandfaith (Nov 29, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> If you think it will cause you too much stress, then you can bow out, of course.  But if not, why not stay?  How many inches from apl to mbl for you?  You might still be able to do it.
> 
> Though I admit, I'm having doubts about myself.



I think its about 8 inches for me from APL to MBL.  Don't know if that will happen by December of 2008.


----------



## audacity. (Nov 30, 2008)

tsmith said:


> Ummmm, I wanna join I'm aiming to be MB by the end of the year but I wanna join your challenge because I don't think I will be full MB. So can I join?


 


JaszG said:


> I want to join!! I must be MBL by Decemeber 09!! I am a little past APL now, but I plan to get to my goal during the new year!


 


queen1908 said:


> I want in on this challenge as well! I am currently APL with extremely fine hair! I desire to be MBL and thicker by the end of 2009! I plan on achieving this by using Megatek 3xs a week and DC once a week! I also plan on using no heat (except special events...lol) and not getting color treatments at all during this time!
> 
> I will post a pic before the weekend is over!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge ladies!!!

Let's go get it!!!!! 

and keep us posted on updates!


----------



## audacity. (Nov 30, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> If you think it will cause you too much stress, then you can bow out, of course. But if not, why not stay? How many inches from apl to mbl for you? You might still be able to do it.
> 
> Though I admit, I'm having doubts about myself.


 


joyandfaith said:


> I think its about 8 inches for me from APL to MBL. Don't know if that will happen by December of 2008.


 
nope ain't either on of y'all bowin' out!

we are going to treat our hair with the utmost respect and care in 2009 and the it ain't over till the fat lady sings! (or until the clock strikes midnight on 1/1/10)

so, THINK MBL and GROW to MBL!

it wouldn't be a challenge if it were easy would it????  so, with that said, LET'S GROW GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2008)

my latest update is in my avi (after that pic i cut 1.5 - 2 inches off )


----------



## Paradox (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't reached ANY of my hair goals..so I have two options, heat stretch my hair or relax it. 
I'm bowing out of this challenge also, my hair journey is over.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Dec 1, 2008)

My starting and now pics are in my fotki album.....

http://public.fotki.com/GrowinLongLocks/hair-progress-2008/


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I haven't reached ANY of my hair goals..so I have two options, heat stretch my hair or relax it.
> I'm bowing out of this challenge also, my hair journey is over.


 
Aww don't give up!!! You just have to keep tweaking your regime until you find the right combination.


----------



## audacity. (Dec 1, 2008)

plastic said:


> my latest update is in my avi (after that pic i cut 1.5 - 2 inches off )


 
you are doing so well, plastic!


----------



## audacity. (Dec 1, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I haven't reached ANY of my hair goals..so I have two options, heat stretch my hair or relax it.
> I'm bowing out of this challenge also, my hair journey is over.


 
i agree with butterfly...

don't give up!  we can get you growing!

what're your frustrations?


----------



## audacity. (Dec 1, 2008)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> My starting and now pics are in my fotki album.....
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/GrowinLongLocks/hair-progress-2008/


 
you are inching your way, hun!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey ladies here's just a small update. I think I am getting close MBL. How many inches do you think I have to go?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Hey ladies here's just a small update. I think I am getting close MBL. How many inches do you think I have to go?


 
You already seem to be there to me leona.


----------



## audacity. (Dec 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You already seem to be there to me leona.


 
clearly, leona!  you are MBL for sure!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 4, 2008)

Am I really? I don't think I know what mbl is. I had to run and look in the mirror. It doesn't look like other peoples mbl.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Am I really? I don't think I know what mbl is. I had to run and look in the mirror. It doesn't look like other peoples mbl.


 
Trust us leona, you are MBL, you should be entering the waist length challenge right about now honey.


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You already seem to be there to me leona.



I agree you are already there!  Congrats on making your goal!!!!!!!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 4, 2008)

thaidreams said:


> I agree you are already there! Congrats on making your goal!!!!!!!


 
Thanks. I joined the waist length challenge, but I'm scared I won't make it.erplexed


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Dec 4, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You already seem to be there to me leona.


 

ITA ...can't wait till I get there...I'm 3 inches away...hopefully by the summer 09'


----------



## Aggie (Dec 4, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Thanks. I joined the waist length challenge, but I'm scared I won't make it.erplexed


 
Don't be scared, at least you have something to aspire to in the mean time. Go get um girl!


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 4, 2008)

Good job leona!! yeah u r mbl!!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 4, 2008)

I want in! even though BSL is more realistic...oh well lol 

starting pic





I am mostly cowashing. i shampoo every 3rd wash (every 9 days) and deep condition after. bunning my life away 99% of the time


----------



## audacity. (Dec 5, 2008)

leona2025 said:


> Thanks. I joined the waist length challenge, but I'm scared I won't make it.erplexed


 
yeah, gitouttahere! 

CONGRATULATIONS ON MAKING MBL, LEONA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audacity. (Dec 5, 2008)

Black Hoya Chick said:


> I want in! even though BSL is more realistic...oh well lol
> 
> starting pic
> 
> ...


 
you have been added!

good luck and see you at MBL!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm already added but i wanted to post my starting pic:


----------



## Black Hoya Chick (Dec 5, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> I'm already added but i wanted to post my starting pic:



wow


----------



## camilla (Dec 5, 2008)

IM IN IDK IF I WILL MAKE IT THOUGH JUST MADE APL I WILL POST  PIC THIS WEEKEND THOUGH


----------



## laCriolla (Dec 5, 2008)

Sign me up, please!! 

(where is mbl anyhow??)  

here's the pic


----------



## audacity. (Dec 7, 2008)

the simple answer is 2-3 inches below the bra strap, but MBL is probably THE most subjective length goals...for some it actually IS BSL but for others is is below it...

your start pic is lovely! welcome to the challenge!




laCriolla said:


> Sign me up, please!!
> 
> (where is mbl anyhow??)
> 
> here's the pic


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations leona!!! 



laCriolla said:


> Sign me up, please!!
> 
> (where is mbl anyhow??)
> 
> here's the pic


 
You should have NO problem making MBL (probably by Jan 1, 2009).  You are reeeeeeally really close if not there already.


----------



## JaszG (Dec 10, 2008)

I posted this in the Keep It Simple 2009 challenge thread as well, but here is my regimen and my pic. The starting pic is actually from July. My hair has evened out alot since the starting pic. I'll have an updated pic hopefully soon. I have to get my camera back from my aunt. 

*My Regimen:*

*Shampoo*: 2 weeks after a relaxer, after that once every week.   
*Product*: Design Essentials Moisture Retention Conditioning Shampoo 

*Deep Conditioning*: 2 weeks after a relaxer, after that once every week. 
*Product*: Stimulations Super Moisturizing Conditioner

*Regular/Leave-In Conditioning*: I probably won't use regular conditioner except for as a detangler if needed during washing. As far as leave ins, I'll use them on wash days, and a few times throughout the week
*Product*: Herbal Essences Color Me Happy Conditioner (detangling conditioner) Design Essentials HCO Leave In Conditioner, ULI Leave On Conditioner

*Drying Method*: I am retiring my comb out blow dryer! I will be roller setting in 2009.
*Product*: Gold N' Hot hard bonnet dryer.

*Moisturizer*: I have yet to find a great one, but I will be moistuizing daily with the one I have. 
*Product*: Cantu moisturizer

*Oiling*: I decided not to go outrageous with the oiling. I might try some of the Indian oils later on.
*Product*: Design Essentials Silk Essentials (used daily..LOVE this), Wild Growth Oil (used after every roller set)

*Styling*: I am going to try a lot of different things throughout the year. Roller setting, braid outs, twist outs, buns, and of course straight.
*Product*: Headbands, & clips.

*Relaxing*: Ok, so I REFUSE to try and relax my own hair. I will be paying $55 for every relaxer I get this year. I will relax every 3 months or less depending on the amount of growth, but no later than 3 months because my hair will begin to shed!
*Product*: Design Essentials relaxer

Starting Pic:


----------



## laCriolla (Dec 10, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> You should have NO problem making MBL (probably by Jan 1, 2009).  You are reeeeeeally really close if not there already.



thank you! i don't know about jan 1. i'm really due for a trim- it's been 8 months or so.  but alright. i'm inspired to keep up the healthy hair practices. 



LongHairDon'tCare said:


> the simple answer is 2-3 inches below the bra strap, but MBL is probably THE most subjective length goals...for some it actually IS BSL but for others is is below it...
> 
> your start pic is lovely! welcome to the challenge!



2-3 inches! thanks for the info and welcome! i've been wondering for awhile where mbl is, since waist is about bellybutton level

oh and you're great for starting this!


----------



## laCriolla (Dec 10, 2008)

Butterfly08 said:


> Here's my starting pic from about 2 weeks ago:



your hair is so pretty! and the color is really nice and healthy looking too!



leona2025 said:


> Thanks. I joined the waist length challenge, but I'm scared I won't make it.erplexed



congratulations! you joined the mbl 09 challenge and completed your goal a full year ahead of schedule!  
fierce! hurry and join the mbl 08 challenge because you made it, too! LOL


----------



## audacity. (Dec 11, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL...you are probably already at your goal 



JaszG said:


> I posted this in the Keep It Simple 2009 challenge thread as well, but here is my regimen and my pic. The starting pic is actually from July. My hair has evened out alot since the starting pic. I'll have an updated pic hopefully soon. I have to get my camera back from my aunt.
> 
> *My Regimen:*
> 
> ...


----------



## JaszG (Dec 16, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> BEAUTIFUL...you are probably already at your goal



Almost, but not yet!! lol. I'll have an update in January after my next relaxer  I've decided to try deep conditioning my hair overnight everyday this week since I don't have school. I did the Aphogee 2min reconstructor on Friday night, and since then I have deep conditioned twice. I've seen a MAJOR reduction in shedding. I'm so GLAD!!!


----------



## audacity. (Dec 17, 2008)

JaszG said:


> Almost, but not yet!! lol. I'll have an update in January after my next relaxer  I've decided to try deep conditioning my hair overnight everyday this week since I don't have school. I did the Aphogee 2min reconstructor on Friday night, and since then I have deep conditioned twice. I've seen a MAJOR reduction in shedding. I'm so GLAD!!!


 
I'm gonna have to give that ApHogee 2 Min Recon a try...it sounds like pretty good stuff!


----------



## Missi (Dec 17, 2008)

I wanna get down


----------



## deltagyrl (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in.  Add a few inches to my avatar for my starting point....


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 17, 2008)

Scratch me off of the list cause I made it this year! Woohoo!


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's my starting picture. I'd say I'm about an inch from BSL and need about 3 -4 inches to get to MBL.  What do you guys think?


----------



## India*32 (Dec 17, 2008)

Beautiful... and Healthy.  We know our hair better than anyone else, except mommy, but still.  Keep up the wonderful haircare regime.  

Towana


----------



## GabbanaGirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Count me in! - I would love to achieve this, or at least get close  - I am a newbie, so I do not have a regimen yet, my former reggie was death to my hair  I will post one as soon as I have it down.

Here are my starting pics:














These were taken about a month apart from each other, the most recent is the one just above! 

Let's get it crackin!


----------



## audacity. (Dec 18, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> Scratch me off of the list cause I made it this year! Woohoo!


 
you did???


----------



## audacity. (Dec 18, 2008)

Missi said:


> I wanna get down


 
you have been added 

good luck!


----------



## audacity. (Dec 18, 2008)

GabbanaGirl said:


> Count me in! - I would love to achieve this, or at least get close  - I am a newbie, so I do not have a regimen yet, my former reggie was death to my hair  I will post one as soon as I have it down.
> 
> Here are my starting pics:
> 
> ...


 
Crackin' it is!

your hair is BEAUTIFUL!  

you will make MBL long before the end of next year!


----------



## audacity. (Dec 18, 2008)

Dee Raven said:


> Here's my starting picture. I'd say I'm about an inch from BSL and need about 3 -4 inches to get to MBL. What do you guys think?


 
i think you are on target to make the MBL challenge for 2009!

LET'S GROW!!!


----------



## audacity. (Dec 18, 2008)

deltagyrl said:


> I'm in. Add a few inches to my avatar for my starting point....


 
umm...yeah...when did you say you were updating...oke: some of us have been waiting for almost TWO years....

you have been added, sis!

see you at MBL


----------



## Jadore_tay (Dec 18, 2008)

I want in too...Can you please add me?
Here's my starting pic....





ETA: PLEASE EXCUSE THE JUNKY ROOM...IT AINT MINE LOL!
I will be back to post my regimen


----------



## audacity. (Dec 18, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> I want in too...Can you please add me?
> Here's my starting pic....
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW!  Your hair is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck and see you at mbl!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 18, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> Scratch me off of the list cause I made it this year! Woohoo!



Congratulations!   Hope you have pictures in your Fotki. 



Dee Raven said:


> Here's my starting picture. I'd say I'm about an inch from BSL and need about 3 -4 inches to get to MBL.  What do you guys think?



You look about where I am wrt your bra.  We are definitely going to do it. 

I am in braids right now.  I did them myself, first time ever.  They look old after a week.  I might redo them in a week, maybe I'll do better the next time.  I miss my hair a little bit but I am really enjoying not having to comb.


----------



## audacity. (Dec 18, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I am in braids right now. I did them myself, first time ever. They look old after a week.  I might redo them in a week, maybe I'll do better the next time. I miss my hair a little bit but I am really enjoying not having to comb.


 
i can't wait to see your hair at MBL, girl!!!


----------



## Romey (Dec 18, 2008)

Butterfly08, Your hair is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 19, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> I want in too...Can you please add me?
> Here's my starting pic....
> 
> 
> ...


*Ahem* Sweetie you want to consider joining the WL Challenge, cause YOU ARE MBL already. Congrats!!!!
And your hair is yum


----------



## Aggie (Dec 19, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


> *Ahem* Sweetie you want to consider joining the WL Challenge, cause YOU ARE MBL already. Congrats!!!!
> And your hair is yum


 
ITA with you jerseygurl.


----------



## Jadore_tay (Dec 19, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


> *Ahem* Sweetie you want to consider joining the WL Challenge, cause YOU ARE MBL already. Congrats!!!!
> And your hair is yum


Omg thank you lol why doesn't it look like that to me? Ok I'm going crazy I will join the wl challenge. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Tayw29 (Dec 22, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know I'm still in the races, I'm due for a touch up in about a week hopefully I will have some progress.  I will post pics after the touch-up.


----------



## JaszG (Dec 23, 2008)

How do you ladies bun without harming your ends?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 30, 2008)

^ I coil my hair, twist it around into a bun and secure with jumbo bobby pins. I love when they stretch out - then they slide right into my hair. I toss them as soon as the pins get jagged and start catching.


----------



## Mena (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a strech for me but I will try.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 30, 2008)

Count me in, if it's not too late to join? 

Startn pic:


----------



## yellow08 (Dec 31, 2008)

Count me in if it's not too late...
Avi is starting pic (I will update it in 2 weeks)


----------



## SparklingFlame (Dec 31, 2008)

Can I join????

I will post a "somewhat" reggie. I dont really have a strict reggie that I go by.

I will pst a start pic later.


----------



## DanaDane (Jan 2, 2009)

Recent wet hair pic below. Usually I don't take these, but I was curious about length and didn't have the patience to wait until it was dry. Usually have dh take the pic, but he wasn't home for this one, so sorry for the quality and weird flash. It's pretty cropped cuz I just got out of the shower, but I'm well on my way to mid-back. Will be full, blunt MBL prob in April/May.

*Edited to add--I'm only 5'0--so my MBL will be much shorter than others.


----------



## tran4quility (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to join the challenge, but I need a few weeks to post my picture. Is that ok?


----------



## audacity. (Jan 2, 2009)

This challenge is offically CLOSED to new participants...tran4quility is the final challenger that I will add...(of course, "ghost/silent" challengers are welcome 

I will begin a NEW thread for us to post updates and results in...Ladies, as you reach MBL, please let me know so that you may be recognized.

Good luck ladies and see y'all at MBL!!! 

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indigodiva (Jan 2, 2009)

Bummer...well I'm gonna join unofficially b/c I plan on hitting MBL in 2009! lol


----------



## laCriolla (Jan 3, 2009)

i was so close
and then today i had a trim...needless to say my hair isn't even bsl anymore!  i'm SO upset i think i'm going to go to bed right now.  i guess it shouldn't be such a big deal but MAN! i'm mad.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 3, 2009)

whoops! I'm joining unofficially then.


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 3, 2009)

im unofficially joining too


----------

